# KBU-Kalender



## Handlampe (12. Januar 2009)

*KÖLN BONN und UMGEBUNG Kalender

2010​*
Nachdem mir das mit dem TT-Kalender 2009 sehr viel Spass gemacht hat, hab ich mir überlegt das Projekt ein wenig auszuweiten.

So soll es also dann nächstes Jahr einen KBU-Kalender für Alle geben.
Und alle Biker der Region bitte ich natürlich sich zu beteiligen. 

*Macht Fotos*

und stellt sie hier in den Fred​
Es gibt nur ein paar wenige Regeln: 
-Nur aktuelle Fotos, also von 2009.
-Nur aus dem aktuellen Monat.
-Natürlich sollten sie etwas mit dem raddeln zu tun haben.

Am Ende jeden Monats suche ich dann 10 Fotos aus und mache wieder die überaus beliebte Umfrage 

Das Beste wird dann natürlich BIKEMATE des Monats.

Am Ende des Jahres wird dann der Kalender (wahrscheinlich wieder im A3-Format) wieder zum Selbstkostenpreis zu erwerben sein (Der Druck dürfte zwischen 17 und 19  liegen, je nach Stückzahl)


----------



## Handlampe (12. Januar 2009)

Achja: Kleiner Text zum jeweiligen Bild z.B. Wer; Wo; Kleines Anekdötchen usw. wäre nett.

Mach ich mal den Anfang:







_Guido und Martin kurz vor der Waldkapelle bei Rheinbach (Eifel)_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy-klein (12. Januar 2009)

Tolle Idee 
Gibt es irgendwelche Formatvorgaben, oder ist es egal, ob Hoch- oder Querformat?
Ich werde mich mal direkt mit zwei Bildern beteiligen. Allerdings ist das erste bereits aus Dezember 2008. Wenn das nicht gewünscht ist, nehme ich es wieder raus.




(Selbstportrait auf einer Ville-Tour Nähe Hürth-Berrenrath)




(Votec V.XM auf dem Rennweg im Königsforst)


----------



## Handlampe (12. Januar 2009)

andy-klein schrieb:


> Tolle Idee
> Gibt es irgendwelche Formatvorgaben, oder ist es egal, ob Hoch- oder Querformat?



Format ist egal, Andy.

Wahrscheinlich kommt der Kalender wieder im Hochformat, Querformatbilder werden dann dementsprechend angepasst.


----------



## joscho (12. Januar 2009)

Nicht das dass endet wie bei den Kalender Girls


----------



## Anfaenger64 (12. Januar 2009)

Dagegen biete ich eine gefrorene Nister:


----------



## supasini (12. Januar 2009)

Hochformat Januar: 






_OAS, Enrgy und Katerpoldi am 11.1. vor der Bruder Klaus-Kapelle bei Mechernich-Wachendorf_

(kann man vor allem schön die Tage oben rechts abwärts orientiert einfügen...)
(trifft sich gut, das Projekt: hab mir eben ne neue Kamera für unterwegs gegönnt )


----------



## Redfraggle (12. Januar 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Nicht das dass endet wie bei den Kalender Girls



.....wieso, wär doch mal ´was anderes, so ein paar nackische Radler....


----------



## Redfraggle (12. Januar 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Dagegen biete ich eine gefrorene Nister:



Sehr schönes Foto, leider kein Radel zu sehen!


----------



## Anfaenger64 (13. Januar 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Foto, leider kein Radel zu sehen!




Die haben beim Foto geduldig gewartet


----------



## Manni (13. Januar 2009)

Kein Vorschlag für den Kalender (die Bikerin ziert sich etwas), aber vielleicht mal als Anregung:

Ein Kalender sollte kein Werbeplakat für das eigene Bike sein, außerdem sind Standphotos und Asphaltstraßen uncool, die braucht man doch nicht in A3 an die Wand hängen  Guckt euch mal die Startseite an 






Gruß Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (13. Januar 2009)

aber leider sind die guten Action-Fotos noch vom 30.12. 
















usw.


----------



## ultra2 (13. Januar 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> aber leider sind die guten Action-Fotos noch vom 30.12.



Du möchtest aber schon gern ein Bild von dir im Kalender haben. Nicht wahr?


----------



## andy-klein (13. Januar 2009)

Manni schrieb:


> Kein Vorschlag für den Kalender (die Bikerin ziert sich etwas), aber vielleicht mal als Anregung:
> 
> Ein Kalender sollte kein Werbeplakat für das eigene Bike sein, außerdem sind Standphotos und Asphaltstraßen uncool, die braucht man doch nicht in A3 an die Wand hängen  Guckt euch mal die Startseite an
> 
> ...



Vielleicht sind Standfotos aber "cooler" als solche, die nicht genommen werden sollen, da sich die Person ziert. 
Außerdem habe ich die Bilder eingestellt, damit Bewegung in die Auswahlmöglichkeiten kommt. Du musst es ja nicht wählen - nur als Anregung. 

Ach ja, das Bild auf der Startseite ist toll. Nur leider kaum, oder nur sehr schwer zu bewerkstelligen, wenn man alleine unterwegs ist.


----------



## Handlampe (14. Januar 2009)

andy-klein schrieb:


> Ach ja, das Bild auf der Startseite ist toll. Nur leider kaum, oder nur sehr schwer zu bewerkstelligen, wenn man alleine unterwegs ist.



Da hilft nur eines: Mit Leuten zusammen fahren.

Ansonsten muß ich Manni da Recht geben. Wenn ihr mitmacht solltet ihr vielleicht schon selber eine kleine Vorauswahl treffen und an die Regeln denken. 

Ich bin aber trotzdem froh wenn ihr weiter mitmacht. Ich werde dann ja die Vorsortierung vornehmen.

@Manni: Ist denn jetzt das Foto in deinem Posting dein Beitrag für den Januar?


----------



## chillmirage (14. Januar 2009)

hier der Beitrag von chillmirage (foto) und yogi71 (moralische unterstützung)







gruss

christian


----------



## chillmirage (14. Januar 2009)

dieses gefällt mir auch gut






gruss

christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (14. Januar 2009)

Hey Leute, Uwe geht es um Fotos, nicht um Verunreinigungen des CCD-Chips.


----------



## supasini (14. Januar 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Du möchtest aber schon gern ein Bild von dir im Kalender haben. Nicht wahr?



@ultra: wo ist dein Problem??? 
wie soll ich das verstehen?
auf dem Bild drauf (war ich übrigens schon mal im TT-Kalender wie Uwe mir erzählt hat) 
oder als Fotograf?
und wenn schon?

zu den vier von mir geposteten Bilder: 2 hab ich gemacht, 2 nicht, 2x bin ich drauf, 2x nicht

mir gefallen alle vier Bilder, sonst hätte ich sie nicht gepostet. 
Klar: Harald Philipp etc. machen coolere Bilder, aber wir sind hier im Lokalforum und nicht im Hochtourenfred. Ne qualifizierte Kritik zu den Bildern (von kritein - unterscheiden: Kritik bedeutet also eine bewertende Ausage) find ich ja gut und hilfreich, aber den obigen Satz blöd und ärgerlich!
Vielleicht stellst du selber mal ein paar Bilder rein?

Ich find das Projekt gut. Und ich find es völlig unproblematisch, wenn der Fred viele Bilder bekommt. Uwe wird sowieso ne Vorauswahl treffen, so dass viele nicht dabei sein werden. Ansonsten hilft die Schere im Kopf, bevor man was einstellt...


----------



## Montana (14. Januar 2009)

andy-klein schrieb:


> Tolle Idee
> 
> 
> 
> (Votec V.XM auf dem Rennweg im Königsforst)



Ich finde das Foto vom Andreas super gut gelungen 

Da ist auch alles was wirklich wichtig ist drauf 

Der schönste Wald der Welt und die richtige bike Marke 

Nun zurück zum Eigentlichen ... 

Gruß Guido


----------



## ultra2 (14. Januar 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> @ultra: wo ist dein Problem???
> wie soll ich das verstehen?
> auf dem Bild drauf (war ich übrigens schon mal im TT-Kalender wie Uwe mir erzählt hat)
> oder als Fotograf?
> ...



Was war denn daran so schwer zu verstehen? Ich halte dich für Aufmerksamkeitsheischend.



supasini schrieb:


> ...mir gefallen alle vier Bilder, sonst hätte ich sie nicht gepostet.



Die Bilder im deinem zweiten Post sind schön. Fraglos.
Sie passen nicht in den vorgegebenen Zeitraum wie du selbst geschrieben hast. Aber du mußtest sie trotzdem reinstellen.



supasini schrieb:


> ...Vielleicht stellst du selber mal ein paar Bilder rein?
> 
> ...Ansonsten hilft die Schere im Kopf, bevor man was einstellt...



Und nein ich habe leider keine Bilder aus dem Januar 2009 die meinen Ansprüchen für einen Kalender genügen.


----------



## mikkael (14. Januar 2009)

Ober, eeeeein Unterbacher mit Eis, bitte!


----------



## Andreas-MTB (15. Januar 2009)

2 weitere Bilder mit entsprechenden Anforderungen:
-Ines- (wer sie nicht erkannt haben sollte  ) an einem echt frostigen Tag. Location: Siegauen Hennef; on Tour







Frau P. und Prophet07, Schneetrip der Hennefer Richtung Merten








Bilder sind von der Dateigröße um 50% reduziert, daher auch die verminderte Qualität. Liegen aber im Original vor bei Bedarf.


----------



## Enrgy (15. Januar 2009)

Ohne jetzt selbst ein Bild parat zu haben - bei dem die letzte Woche herrschenden Wetter sollte auf jeden Fall ein Sonne+Schnee Foto auf die Januarseite. Stimmige Standbilder (Unterbacher See) sind imho auch ok.
Also bloß keine Matschfotos, der Siff hat uns ja eh schon wieder eingeholt. Eine Woche Schnee in Köln und dem angrenzenden Umland hat ja nun wirklich Seltenheitswert!



@montana

wenn ichs nicht besser wüsste, könnte man glauben hier schreibt seit geraumer Zeit ein zweiter juchhu über seine Lieblingsmarke...


----------



## Montana (15. Januar 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> @montana
> 
> wenn ichs nicht besser wüsste, könnte man glauben hier schreibt seit geraumer Zeit ein zweiter juchhu über seine Lieblingsmarke...



Habe ich mir etwa den falschen Lehrmeister ausgesucht


----------



## chris_da_masta (15. Januar 2009)

sehr sehr sehr coole idee!!!!!
wenn ich wieder fotos habe, dann melde ich mich nochmal.


----------



## Handlampe (15. Januar 2009)

Prima, so langsam wirds ja was. 
Sind doch mittlerweile ein paar schöne Exemplare dabei.

Wie Volker schon sagte: Das Januarbild wird sicherlich was mit Schnee zu tun haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (15. Januar 2009)

Was ich noch vergessen habe: Wenn ihr schöne Urlaubsfotos von dem jeweiligen Monat habt dann sind diese natürlich auch zugelassen.

Die Bilder sind also nicht auf die KBU-Region beschränkt.


----------



## Handlampe (18. Januar 2009)

Noch eins von mir:






_Liteviller in a Heavyforest_


----------



## rpo35 (18. Januar 2009)

Sehr feine Idee Uwe! Da mache ich doch glatt mit 
Hier meine ersten Schnappschüsse 2009, allesamt von der 2009-Willkommenstour der Ombas am 3.1.

1.: Die Ombas fahren in die Dämmerung (bei Raffelsbrand)





2.: JJ Teamfahrer Kai und Herbert





3.: Jule - ziert sich nicht 





4.: Gegenlicht im Wehebachtal





So, das war's für heute...

Ralph


----------



## grüner Frosch (18. Januar 2009)

Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte

Will wieder so ein Wetter haben


----------



## Handlampe (19. Januar 2009)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Sehr feine Idee Uwe! Da mache ich doch glatt mit
> Hier meine ersten Schnappschüsse 2009, allesamt von der 2009-Willkommenstour der Ombas am 3.1.



Hach, da lacht doch mein Fotografenherz.

Danke Ralph.


----------



## Handlampe (25. Januar 2009)

Noch 6 Tage bis zum Einsendeschluss für das 1. Kalenderblatt.

Ich brauche mehr Fotos ....


----------



## monsterchen (26. Januar 2009)

Is ja gut Uwe!






DA


----------



## Handlampe (31. Januar 2009)

Auch wenn jetzt die Abstimmung für das 1. Kalenderbild läuft. 
Nicht nachlassen. 

Ab Morgen heißt es natürlich: *Her mit den Februarbildern *


----------



## Handlampe (31. Januar 2009)

monsterchen schrieb:


>



Auch wenn das Bild nicht gewinnen sollte. Einen Platz auf dem Deckblatt hat es schon so gut wie sicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosadrnorden (1. Februar 2009)

Hier das erste Foto für den Februar von uns Turteltäubchen


----------



## Handlampe (4. Februar 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> Hier das erste Foto für den Februar von uns Turteltäubchen



Du hast gute Chancen für das 2. Kalenderblatt....Da brauch ich noch nicht einmal eine Umfrage für den Februar zu starten...bei der Flut von Bildern die mich überschwemmen


----------



## MieMaMeise (4. Februar 2009)

Der Februar ist doch noch lang Uwe. Werde mal versuchen am Sonntag was gescheites zu produzieren.


----------



## rpo35 (6. Februar 2009)

Nochmal 3 Bilder von mir...alle von heute...

1. Aachener Klinikum im Laufrad





2. Von ganz, ganz unten:





3. Durchblick von links


----------



## Handlampe (6. Februar 2009)

Ich denke ich werde dieses Bild in den Wettbewerb werfen:


----------



## Ironmaiden (6. Februar 2009)

Bei dem schönen Wetter hab ich mich auch mal an der Fotokunst versucht:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (7. Februar 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich denke ich werde dieses Bild in den Wettbewerb werfen:



Den Vorschlag habe ich Herrn Meise auch schon gamacht


----------



## MieMaMeise (7. Februar 2009)

Ja ich weiß  Finde das Foto etwas düster. Ich habe noch die Hoffnung ein etwas lichterfüllteres Foto zu schießen.


----------



## Handlampe (9. Februar 2009)

Auch wenn es zur Zeit etwas Mau mit den Bildern ist, denkt bitte weiter daran zum jeweiligen Bild was zu schreiben: Wer?Wie?und warum? usw...

Ich hab's bei dem Bild von Daniel selber vergessen.

Also: _Eine Meise im Ahrtal im (vielleicht) letzten Schnee in diesem Jahr_

@MTB-Andreas: Mir fehlt noch dein Gewinnerbild in voller Auflösung.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (9. Februar 2009)

Gib mir mal eine funktionierende Emailadr., dann sende ichs Dir.


----------



## Daywalker74 (14. Februar 2009)

so, meiner einer war am mittwoch nochmal unterwegs zum "schneesicherern" michelsberg
und da entstand ein bild, was allen kriterien des kbu kalenders entspricht







_sommerfeeling-biker mitte februar. auf dem weg zum decken tönnes_


----------



## Manni (14. Februar 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> so, meiner einer war am mittwoch nochmal unterwegs zum "schneesicherern" michelsberg
> und da entstand ein bild, was allen kriterien des kbu kalenders entspricht
> 
> 
> _sommerfeeling-biker mitte februar. auf dem weg zum decken tönnes_



Hätte auch auf dem Schlern sein können


----------



## Stunt-beck (14. Februar 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> so, meiner einer war am mittwoch nochmal unterwegs zum "schneesicherern" michelsberg
> und da entstand ein bild, was allen kriterien des kbu kalenders entspricht
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schön Thomas, werde mal sehen ob ich morgen auch so ein schönes Bild in Kurz hin bekomme.


----------



## Enrgy (14. Februar 2009)

An dem Bild stimmt was nicht - ich bin sicher, daß Thomas in 10 Sekunden nicht so weit in seiner eigenen Spur rückwärts fahren kann, nachdem er den Fotoapparat mit Selbstauslöser in Position gebracht hat...


----------



## rpo35 (14. Februar 2009)




----------



## Derk (14. Februar 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> An dem Bild stimmt was nicht - ich bin sicher, daß Thomas in 10 Sekunden nicht so weit in seiner eigenen Spur rückwärts fahren kann, nachdem er den Fotoapparat mit Selbstauslöser in Position gebracht hat...



er wird ja nicht durch ne lange Hose behindert ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (14. Februar 2009)

Das gilt aber nicht... 
Warum wohl?


----------



## sibby08 (16. Februar 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> so, meiner einer war am mittwoch nochmal unterwegs zum "schneesicherern" michelsberg
> und da entstand ein bild, was allen kriterien des kbu kalenders entspricht
> 
> 
> ...


 
Tolle Fotomontage, aber warum eigentlich auch nicht wenn es wie hier gut gemacht ist?


----------



## Enrgy (16. Februar 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Tolle Fotomontage...



 echt jetzt???


----------



## andy-klein (16. Februar 2009)

> Tolle Fotomontage, aber warum eigentlich auch nicht wenn es wie hier gut gemacht ist?



Sorry, aber da würde selbst Stevie Wonder erkennen, daß das gar nicht geht.


----------



## Handlampe (16. Februar 2009)

Habe doch in einigen Freds wieder ein paar sehr schöne Fotos für den Kalender gesehen. Leider hat noch keiner der Macher die jeweiligen Bilder hier nominiert.


----------



## mikkael (16. Februar 2009)

Ich möchte ein Bild nominieren.






Location: Ahrtal - Rider: Mr Sunday


----------



## Handlampe (20. Februar 2009)

Ich würde dann dieses Bild nominieren:






_Am reißenden Strom; Thomas in der Nähe von Einruhr; Nationalpark Eifel_


----------



## Manni (20. Februar 2009)

Das Bild ist eine Fälschung, da fehlt mittig hinter dem Biker das Radfahren Verboten Schild.......
Dein Bruder hat das mit photoshop irgendwie besser raus 

Gruß Manni


----------



## Handlampe (20. Februar 2009)

Manni schrieb:


> Das Bild ist eine Fälschung, da fehlt mittig hinter dem Biker das Radfahren Verboten Schild.......
> Dein Bruder hat das mit photoshop irgendwie besser raus
> 
> Gruß Manni



Neenee, auf dem Schild stand nur irgendwas mit "Lebensgefahr" und "nur für geübte Biker" und so ein Zeuch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wollschwein (20. Februar 2009)

eine sehr schöne idee, werde auch mal nach fotomotiven schauen :d


----------



## Handlampe (25. Februar 2009)

Hmm, wenig Input in diesem Februar. 
Naja, ich bekomme aber zumindest 10 Bilder für die Abstimmung zusammen, auch wenn dann 5 von mir sind.

3 Tage sind's ja noch bis zur 2. Abstimmung, vielleicht kommen ja noch ein paar Bilder.


----------



## rpo35 (25. Februar 2009)

Ok Uwe, ich hab' noch was...





Ombanischer Teufel


----------



## PacMan (25. Februar 2009)

Verdammt, ich hab's befürchtet, dass das Bild hier auftaucht!


----------



## Andreas-MTB (26. Februar 2009)

Vielleicht noch 2 Alternativen, such Dir was aus Uwe, wenn Du nicht genug zusammen bekommst.


----------



## Race4Hills (27. Februar 2009)

In den Unentlichen Weiten an der Sieg,
Gruss Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (27. Februar 2009)

Schönes Bild Jens....gibt's das auch in scharf. 

Ne Halt, Moment...das Gestrüpp im Vordergrund ist ja scharf...


----------



## on any sunday (27. Februar 2009)

Der Mann in Rot mit dem defekten Rad ist auch fototechnisch gesehen scharf.


----------



## sibby08 (27. Februar 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Schönes Bild Jens....gibt's das auch in scharf.
> 
> Ne Halt, Moment...das Gestrüpp im Vordergrund ist ja scharf...


 
Uwe, Du als Hobby Fotograf müsstest doch schon mal was Bewegungsunschärfe gehört haben, oder?


----------



## ChaosRaven (27. Februar 2009)

Große Blende, kurze Verschlusszeit.
Digital kann man ja eher zu dunkel fotografieren, weil es sich mit äußerst wenig Farbverlusten aufhellen lässt. 
Okay, entsprechende Spiegelreflex und Objektiv sind natürlich dann nicht ganz sooo günstig.


----------



## Handlampe (28. Februar 2009)

Sorry, Jens....ich bin einfach zu blöd für diese Welt.

Ist mir bei dem Bild von Mikkael auch schon passiert.

Ich hab keinen Menschen mit defektem Fahrrad gesehen, weil der Monitor diesen gar nicht wieder gibt.

Dafür gibt es aber dann so fantastische Scrollbalken, womit man das Bild dann auch zur Seite schieben kann Ohweija

Ist natürlich ein feines Bild und durch die große Blende und den unscharfen Hintergrund hat es eine schöne Tiefe.

Ist schon nominiert.


----------



## Enrgy (28. Februar 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...Ich hab keinen Menschen mit defektem Fahrrad gesehen, weil der Monitor diesen gar nicht wieder gibt.
> 
> Dafür gibt es aber dann so fantastische Scrollbalken, womit man das Bild dann auch zur Seite schieben kann Ohweija....



...sowas nennt man dann "beschränkten Horizont"....


----------



## Handlampe (3. März 2009)

Mal schauen ob im März dann auch die ersten Urlaubsbilder hier auftauchen. Ein Bild ohne Schnee und vielleicht mit ein wenig grün wäre doch toll.


----------



## Race4Hills (6. März 2009)

ÄÄÄÄHHHHHH ersten Satz ziehe ich zurück wer alles liest ist glatt im Vorteil.


Hay Uwe, Scroll mal nach rechts, da iss noch ein MTB,o der kaufe Dir einen 2 Monitor, LACH laut.

Defektes RADDDDDDD Ah ja Du hast Recht der hat was verloren, ein teil seiner Gabel

Sagmal wie kann man denn hier Abstimmen für die einzelnen Bilder?


Gruss jens


----------



## MieMaMeise (6. März 2009)

Race4Hills schrieb:


> Sagmal wie kann man denn hier Abstimmen für die einzelnen Bilder?


Scroll mal auf der richtigen Seite nach unten.  Bis morgen 12 Uhr ist nur noch Zeit!


----------



## Handlampe (9. März 2009)

Na gut.

Mach ich halt den Anfang für den März.






_U-74 auf erfolgreicher Tauchfahrt; In der Nähe von Berg / Eifel nach 2 Tagen Dauerregen_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (9. März 2009)

Achso...ich Penner 
Den neuen Fred gibts erst für die Abstimmung.

Hier isses:





Titel: Jump it!
Rider: Pacman
Foto: rpo35
Location: Brunssumer Heide
Datum: 07.03.2009


----------



## on any sunday (9. März 2009)

Sehr fein, dürfte schwer zu toppen sein. Ist nur auf meinem Monitor sehr dunkel, ich habs mal etwas etwas bearbeitet.


----------



## rpo35 (9. März 2009)

Danke Michael. Bei mir ist/ war es eigentlich ok. TFT oder Röhre?
Ich hab's auch einfach nur komprimiert und eingestellt


----------



## Handlampe (9. März 2009)

Starkes Bild. Cooler Fahrer .

Bei mir ist allerdings die erste Version von Ralph besser. Micha's ist zu hell.


----------



## rpo35 (9. März 2009)

Es ist ein Ausschnitt vom Original, da ich etwas weit weg war. Ansonsten 0 verändert und einfach komprimiert.


----------



## ChaosRaven (9. März 2009)

Wenn du mir das Original schickst, bearbeite ich das mal.
Das Erste is mir zu dunkel und das Zweite zu hell. 

Aber sehr schönes Bild.


----------



## rpo35 (9. März 2009)

Ich mag keine Kosmetik


----------



## ChaosRaven (9. März 2009)

Frei nach dem Motto:
_"Frauen tun für ihr Äußeres Dinge, für die jeder Gebrauchtwagenhändler ins Gefängnis käme."_?


----------



## rpo35 (9. März 2009)

Wie auch immer - das Bild bleibt wie es ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wollschwein (9. März 2009)

ich bin morgen mal im wald, mal schauen was ich so hinbekomme^^


----------



## supasini (9. März 2009)

sehr schöne Action 

aber ich finde, du solltest ruhig mal versuchsweise jemand PS-geübten ranlassen - mich würde das Ergebnis interessieren!


----------



## Stunt-beck (10. März 2009)

Ich hätte da auch eins, das ist zwar am 28.02. entstanden aber ich stelle es mal rein. Ist am Golfplatz Zwischen Kaulinwerk und Rodderberg.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (10. März 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ist am Golfplatz Zwischen *Kaulinwerk *und Rodderberg.



Ich darf korrigieren: Das ist ein *Kaolin*-Werk. Kaolin ist ein wertvolles, weil weißbrennendes Tonmineral. Es ist ein Verwitterungsprodukt aus dem Tertiär und eignet sich zur Porzellanherstellung.


----------



## Redfraggle (10. März 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Ich darf korrigieren: Das ist ein *Kaolin*-Werk. Kaolin ist ein wertvolles, weil weißbrennendes Tonmineral. Es ist ein Verwitterungsprodukt aus dem Tertiär und eignet sich zur Porzellanherstellung.



Da konnte das Geologenherz nicht widerstehen !


----------



## rpo35 (10. März 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> ...aber ich finde, du solltest ruhig mal versuchsweise jemand PS-geübten ranlassen - mich würde das Ergebnis interessieren!


@ChaosRaven: Schicke mir doch bitte mal eine PM mit deiner Emailadresse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (10. März 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Ich darf korrigieren: Das ist ein *Kaolin*-Werk. Kaolin ist ein wertvolles, weil weißbrennendes Tonmineral. Es ist ein Verwitterungsprodukt aus dem Tertiär und eignet sich zur Porzellanherstellung.







rpo35 schrieb:


> @ChaosRaven: Schicke mir doch bitte mal eine PM mit deiner Emailadresse


----------



## Stunt-beck (10. März 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Ich darf korrigieren: Das ist ein *Kaolin*-Werk. Kaolin ist ein wertvolles, weil weißbrennendes Tonmineral. Es ist ein Verwitterungsprodukt aus dem Tertiär und eignet sich zur Porzellanherstellung.



Na ja ich sags ja man lernt nie aus,ich hoffe du hast dich für die Tour am 05.07. angemeldet. Dann fahren wir an dem wertfollen weißen Stoff vorbei. So muß jetzt aufs Rad und noch etwas durchs Kaolin fahren. Gruß Micha.


----------



## on any sunday (10. März 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> sehr schöne Action
> 
> aber ich finde, du solltest ruhig mal versuchsweise jemand PS-geübten ranlassen - mich würde das Ergebnis interessieren!



Kann ich dir sagen, den einen ist es zu dunkel, dem anderen zu hell und die Farben gefallen, oder auch nicht.  Jeder Monitor ist unterschiedlich hell und hat eine andere Farbwiedergabe, guckst du z.B. Monitor kalibrieren


----------



## rpo35 (10. März 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Kann ich dir sagen, denn einen ist es zu dunkel, dem anderen zu hell und die Farben gefallen, oder auch nicht.  Jeder Monitor ist unterschiedlich hell und hat eine andere Farbwiedergabe, guckst du z.B. Monitor kalibrieren


Das genau ist der Grund dafür, Michael, weshalb ich eigentlich nicht dran rumbasteln mag.


----------



## wollschwein (10. März 2009)

so hier eines von heute,hcm mit nebel ^^


----------



## Bagatellschaden (10. März 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Da konnte das Geologenherz nicht widerstehen !



Du kennst mich also schon 

Immerhin habe ich mich kurz gefasst - sogar unter Inkaufnahme einer fehlenden Präzision. Wahrscheinlich bin ich deshalb nur ein abgebrochener Geologe. Das Thema böte viel Stoff - von einer Exkursion in den tropischen Regenwald des Tertiär, über die alpine Gebirgsbildung und ihren Einfluß auf die Entstehung der Bruchschollen des rheinisches Schieferbirges. Die Erosion der tertiären Verwitterungdecke und die Ablagerung der Tone in den Grabenstrukturen im Eifel-Vorland. Über  eiszeitliche Kryoturbationsphänomene in den Tonablagerungen (sehr schön: Antweiler Graben, Satzvey!) bis hin zur bergmännischen, z.T. untertägigen Gewinnung der Tone in historischer Zeit und der mit dem Tonabbau einhergehenden Töpferei. Habschwasvergessen?


----------



## Enrgy (10. März 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Habschwasvergessen?



...hier gehts ums biken...


----------



## ultra2 (10. März 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...hier gehts ums biken...



Spalter


----------



## Rote Laterne (10. März 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Du kennst mich also schon
> 
> Immerhin habe ich mich kurz gefasst - sogar unter Inkaufnahme einer fehlenden Präzision. Wahrscheinlich bin ich deshalb nur ein abgebrochener Geologe. Das Thema böte viel Stoff - von einer Exkursion in den tropischen Regenwald des Tertiär, über die alpine Gebirgsbildung und ihren Einfluß auf die Entstehung der Bruchschollen des rheinisches Schieferbirges. Die Erosion der tertiären Verwitterungdecke und die Ablagerung der Tone in den Grabenstrukturen im Eifel-Vorland. Über  eiszeitliche Kryoturbationsphänomene in den Tonablagerungen (sehr schön: Antweiler Graben, Satzvey!) bis hin zur bergmännischen, z.T. untertägigen Gewinnung der Tone in historischer Zeit und der mit dem Tonabbau einhergehenden Töpferei. Habschwasvergessen?



Nach Kalinkas Gewässerkunderunde im letzten Jahr, machen wir dieses Jahr eine ERDkunderunde? Ich meld mich schon mal an!


----------



## Bagatellschaden (11. März 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...hier gehts ums biken...



Du hast Recht. Der Nivea im IBC nach zu urteilen schließen sich Bikesport und Bildung aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (11. März 2009)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Nach Kalinkas Gewässerkunderunde im letzten Jahr, machen wir dieses Jahr eine ERDkunderunde? Ich meld mich schon mal an!



Wär' ne Idee. Ich überleg' mir das mal. Das klären wir dann aber woanders. Schließlich ist Bildung hier ja energetisch verboten.


----------



## Redfraggle (11. März 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Wär' ne Idee. Ich überleg' mir das mal. Das klären wir dann aber woanders. Schließlich ist Bildung hier ja energetisch verboten.



Paperlapapp!Bildung ist immrer gut und wenn´s nur um´s biken ginge,
 müßte man die Hälfte der Beiträge hier streichen!
Ich wäre schwer für eine Exkursion in den Dschungel! Auf´m Bike, das hätte doch was.Da finden wir dann noch andere Sachen außer Kaolin!


----------



## Bagatellschaden (11. März 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Da finden wir dann noch andere Sachen außer Kaolin!



Pilz-Exkursionen dann erst wieder im Herbst. Die Pfeifchen zum Rauchen kannste Dir dann ja aus dem Ton selber brennen.


----------



## Stunt-beck (11. März 2009)

was ist denn jetzt los? Ich dachte hier ginge es um Kalender-Bilder und nicht um Weiterbildung So kann man sich täuschen. Ich werde jetzt mal auf´s Rad vielleicht gibt es ja mal wieder ein Bild für hier bis dann Gruß Micha


----------



## Handlampe (14. März 2009)

*Ich brauche Bilder*

Es ist schon wieder Mitte Monat und es gibt schon sagenhafte 4 Teilnehmer.... habt ihr alle das fotografieren verlernt


----------



## sibby08 (16. März 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> *Ich brauche Bilder*
> 
> Es ist schon wieder Mitte Monat und es gibt schon sagenhafte 4 Teilnehmer.... habt ihr alle das fotografieren verlernt


 
Wolltest Du nicht Fotos mit mehr grün im März? Da musst Du wohl noch was warten... .


----------



## wogru (17. März 2009)

Ich wollte eigentlich keine Fotos einstellen, es gibt immer zu viele Neider


----------



## sibby08 (17. März 2009)

wogru schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich keine Fotos einstellen, es gibt immer zu viele Neider
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/301295
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/301294
> ...


 
Also für dieses Foto hättest Du auch hier im Lande bleiben können, gibt zur Zeit genügend Möglichkeiten für solch ein Foto .

Aber für den Rest ist mein Neid Dir sicher .


----------



## wogru (17. März 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Also für dieses Foto hättest Du auch hier im Lande bleiben können, gibt zur Zeit genügend Möglichkeiten für solch ein Foto .
> 
> Aber für den Rest ist mein Neid Dir sicher .



Da stimme ich dir vollkommen zu, aber immerhin in kurzer Hose und ohne Ärmel !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (17. März 2009)

wogru schrieb:


> Da stimme ich dir vollkommen zu, aber immerhin in kurzer Hose und ohne Ärmel !


Und sogar mit Hörnchen an 'nem Riserbar!  Wolfgang, Wolfgang, tztztz ... wo bleibt der Style? 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## wogru (17. März 2009)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Und sogar mit Hörnchen an 'nem Riserbar!  Wolfgang, Wolfgang, tztztz ... wo bleibt der Style?
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Hallo Stefan,
schlägt das Alter voll zu oder Brille Fielmann ?? Das Stückchen das du für ein Hörnchen hälst ist die Antenne vom 60 CSX !! 
In mein Fotalbum gehen, Bild in groß ansehen oder einen anderen Optiker wählen !!


----------



## supasini (17. März 2009)

@wogru: schönes Rad in faszinierender Landschaft mit gutaussehendem Fahrer


----------



## rpo35 (17. März 2009)

wogru schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,
> schlägt das Alter voll zu oder Brille Fielmann ?? Das Stückchen das du für ein Hörnchen hälst ist die Antenne vom 60 CSX !!
> In mein Fotalbum gehen, Bild in groß ansehen oder einen anderen Optiker wählen !!


----------



## rpo35 (17. März 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> ...aber ich finde, du solltest ruhig mal versuchsweise jemand PS-geübten ranlassen - mich würde das Ergebnis interessieren!


Hier mal eine von ChaosRaven bearbeitete Version ohne Ausschnitt. Die Farben sind etwas kräftiger, finde ich.
Ich hab' lediglich die Größe verändert (1024x768) und etwas komprimiert.


----------



## supasini (17. März 2009)

top! 
sieht auch ohne Ausschnitt noch besser aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (18. März 2009)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Hier mal eine von ChaosRaven bearbeitete Version ohne Ausschnitt. Die Farben sind etwas kräftiger, finde ich.
> Ich hab' lediglich die Größe verändert (1024x768) und etwas komprimiert.



Magst Du das Bild nicht mal hier vorstellen?


----------



## rpo35 (18. März 2009)

Done

Ps: Bei den Vorschlägen zum Foto der Woche isses schon seit 'ner Weile...


----------



## Stefan_SIT (18. März 2009)

wogru schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,
> schlägt das Alter voll zu oder Brille Fielmann ?? Das Stückchen das du für ein Hörnchen hälst ist die Antenne vom 60 CSX !!
> In mein Fotalbum gehen, Bild in groß ansehen oder einen anderen Optiker wählen !!


Ich mach' das mit dem Optiker ...

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## yogi71 (18. März 2009)

Auf besonderen Wunsch, hätt ich da ein Bild!







Biker ist Chillmirage 
Ort Nideggen
Foto Yogi71
Datum 14.03.09


----------



## redrace (18. März 2009)

HUHU
Also dann stelle ich auch mal ein Bild zur Wahl
Fahrer: Günter Reitz
Ort: Ochtendung
2. Lauf zum Poisonbike-Cup


----------



## supasini (18. März 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


>



wenn man weiß, in welchem Revier das Bild entstanden ist, dann ist die Action schon eher schlapp 



redrace schrieb:


>



dieses hingegen gefällt (mir) sehr!


----------



## Stunt-beck (18. März 2009)

redrace schrieb:


> HUHU
> Also dann stelle ich auch mal ein Bild zur Wahl
> Fahrer: Günter Reitz
> Ort: Ochtendung
> 2. Lauf zum Poisonbike-Cup



Das ist ja echt super getroffen, War das diese supergeile Abfahrt?


----------



## chillmirage (18. März 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> wenn man weiß, in welchem Revier das Bild entstanden ist, dann ist die Action schon eher schlapp
> 
> für mich, der ich seit vier monaten fahre, ist dies das beste bild  bis jetzt.
> weisst du noch wie es bei dir am anfang war?


----------



## redrace (18. März 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Das ist ja echt super getroffen, War das diese supergeile Abfahrt?



Ja, kurz vor dem Steilstück!


----------



## supasini (18. März 2009)

chillmirage schrieb:


> supasini schrieb:
> 
> 
> > wenn man weiß, in welchem Revier das Bild entstanden ist, dann ist die Action schon eher schlapp
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (19. März 2009)

redrace schrieb:


> HUHU
> Also dann stelle ich auch mal ein Bild zur Wahl
> Fahrer: Günter Reitz
> Ort: Ochtendung
> 2. Lauf zum Poisonbike-Cup


Starkes Bild, keine Frage. Allerdings bin ich der Meinung, dass nicht nur der Fotograf, sondern auch der Fahrer einen Bezug zum (lokalen) Forum haben sollte.

Viele Grüße
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (20. März 2009)

Was für ein Wetter  Pacman und ich werden uns heute in dieser (oben rechts) Gegend austoben. Kamera ist natürlich dabei!

Schönen Arbeitstag 
Ralph


----------



## Manfred (20. März 2009)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Starkes Bild, keine Frage. Allerdings bin ich der Meinung, dass nicht nur der Fotograf, sondern auch der Fahrer einen Bezug zum (lokalen) Forum haben sollte.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Ralph



Viele lokale Fahrer fahren beim Poisonbikecup mit (ich leider nicht).


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. März 2009)

Manfred schrieb:


> Viele lokale Fahrer fahren beim Poisonbikecup mit (ich leider nicht).



Selber schuld


----------



## Manfred (20. März 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Selber schuld



Ich würde ja so gerne, aber....


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. März 2009)

Manfred schrieb:


> Ich würde ja so gerne, aber....



aber was? Brauchtest dich doch anzumelden. Ich fahre auch.


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. März 2009)

Hier noch ein Bild von mir. Blick über Ödingen auf die FGAN


----------



## Bagatellschaden (20. März 2009)

Ich bin geheilt! 
Ich hab's geschafft, die Bilder nicht zu kommentieren. 

War ganz schön hart.


----------



## supasini (20. März 2009)

jo, schwer is das. aber ich schreib jetzt auch nix zum letzten bild. nein, ich schreib nix!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (20. März 2009)

Super Action auf dem letzten Bild! Man sieht direkt diese enorme Geschwindigkeit, mit der die Wolken ziehen....

Ich hätte da noch ein Bild von gerade ausm 7GB, Drachenfels mit meiner Minimal-Handycam im Gegenlicht....ach nee, ich lass es lieber


----------



## Bagatellschaden (20. März 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Super Action auf dem letzten Bild! Man sieht direkt diese enorme Geschwindigkeit, mit der die Wolken ziehen....



Yep, zur Perfektion fehlt nur der Motion Blur. Hätte er das Bild ein wenig verwackelt, wär's grandios.





Oh, Mist. Rückfällig geworden.


----------



## ultra2 (20. März 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Yep, zur Perfektion fehlt nur der Motion Blur. Hätte er das Bild ein wenig verwackelt, wär's grandios.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leute wie dich nannte man früher Hammelhetzer.


----------



## rpo35 (20. März 2009)

Downhill Menzerath (Monschau)
Rider: Pacman
Foto: Ich





Rurbrücke (auch bei Monschau)
Rider: Pacman
Foto: Ich





Vielleicht hat er ja auch 'nen netten Schnappschuß von mir gemacht


----------



## Bagatellschaden (20. März 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Leute wie dich nannte man früher Hammelhetzer.



Warum nur hab ich so den Verdacht, dass das nun kein Kompliment war!?

Aber schön, dass Du trotzdem mein Profil besucht hast.


----------



## Handlampe (20. März 2009)

Jungens, hört auf zu nörgeln.

Jeder der motzt sollte vielleicht selber mal ein paar Bilder hier reinsetzten. Ich bin ja froh wenn ich zehn Bilder für die Abstimmung zusammen bekomme.

Ausserdem bin ich ja auch noch da. Wenn es dann also tatsächlich mehr als 10 Bilder sind kann ich das schon ganz gut ausfiltern. Ich hab nämlich einen Allerweltsgeschmack, heißt, was mir nicht gefällt, gefällt auch den meisten anderen Menschen nicht.

So, und zum Schluß entscheidet ja eh der gemeine Pöbel bei der Abstimmung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (20. März 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Ich bin geheilt!
> Ich hab's geschafft, die Bilder nicht zu kommentieren.
> 
> War ganz schön hart.



Was heißt hier geheilt?
Ich glaube Du bist ernstlich erkrankt!


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. März 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Super Action auf dem letzten Bild! Man sieht direkt diese enorme Geschwindigkeit, mit der die Wolken ziehen....
> 
> Ich hätte da noch ein Bild von gerade ausm 7GB, Drachenfels mit meiner Minimal-Handycam im Gegenlicht....ach nee, ich lass es lieber



Ja ja macxht mich nur feddisch!!!!!!!!!! Von euch Schnarchhänchen fährt ja keiner wenn ich fahre. Also bleibt es halt nur bei Standbildern.

Ps. Der Einfall mit dem Hammelhetzer war gut, nur das der Klaus dafür noch an Gewicht zulegen müßte. 

So muß wieder in die Backstube damit ihr auch frische Brötchen bekommt.


----------



## joscho (21. März 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ps. Der Einfall mit dem Hammelhetzer war gut, nur das der Klaus dafür noch an Gewicht zulegen müßte.
> 
> So muß wieder in die Backstube damit ihr auch frische Brötchen bekommt.



Na ja, mit ausreichend Deiner Brötchen sollte das doch gehen


----------



## Manfred (21. März 2009)

Dies ist mein Favorit für den Monat März, ich glaube ja nicht, dass das Bild in die engere Wahl kommt. Leider sieht mein Biken zurzeit nur so aus.


----------



## ultra2 (21. März 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> ...Aber schön, dass Du trotzdem mein Profil besucht hast.



Das vom Hammelhetzer habe ich einst auch besucht.


----------



## Enrgy (21. März 2009)

Manfred schrieb:


> Dies ist mein Favorit für den Monat März, ich glaube ja nicht, dass das Bild in die engere Wahl kommt. Leider sieht mein Biken zurzeit nur so aus.




Coole Schlappen, ham die Clickies?


----------



## ultra2 (21. März 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Coole Schlappen, ham die Clickies?



Das sind die 2009er Shimano Clipless. Hat der [email protected] bereits ende 2008 vorgeführt. Sind der Hammer


----------



## Enrgy (21. März 2009)

Sind gekauft!


----------



## Bagatellschaden (21. März 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Was heißt hier geheilt?
> Ich glaube Du bist ernstlich erkrankt!



Das gibt mir zu denken. Ironitis vielleicht? 

Ich hoffe, das ist nicht heilbar.


Bis bald im Wald.
Claus. 


(Uwe: wir nörgeln nicht, wir frotzeln!).


----------



## supasini (21. März 2009)

Radfahren ohne Helm geht ja nun gar nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (21. März 2009)

Ich mir selbst nicht ganz sicher, ob ich das Bild sooo gut finde. Zur Not diene es als Lückenfüller für die zu Zehn fehlenden Fotos:





Foto: Trialeddy.
Ort: Nideggen.


----------



## Izual (21. März 2009)

Wer träumt nicht von einem KBU-Kalender Monatsbild  
Daher hab ich mich auch mal an der großen Kunst der Fotographie versucht und herausgekommen ist folgendes:


----------



## Seelrider (21. März 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

nette Idee mit dem Kalender. Ich versuche seit 1985 das Bergfahrrad in ein richtiges Bild zu bringen. 
Auf meinen Touren ist seit einigen Jahren auch eine Fotokamera dabei. Heute habe ich es mal wieder an einer Stelle versucht, die ich jedes Jahr mehrmals anfahre und per Selbstauslöser auf dem Speicher festhalte.
Vielleicht passen die Bilder ja, aber wenigstens gibt es dann etwas Auswahl für Handlampe.

Wer später bremst, rollt länger!
SEELRIDER


----------



## Handlampe (21. März 2009)

Izual schrieb:


> Wer träumt nicht von einem KBU-Kalender Monatsbild
> Daher hab ich mich auch mal an der großen Kunst der Fotographie versucht und herausgekommen ist folgendes:



Schönes Bild, Chris.....aber wo ist der Biker???


----------



## Izual (22. März 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Schönes Bild, Chris.....aber wo ist der Biker???



Mir fehlte halt ein Fotograf 

Ich finde das Bild trotzdem schön


----------



## yogi71 (22. März 2009)

Steht der nicht oben auf dem Dach????

Irgendwie seh ich da was


----------



## grüner Frosch (22. März 2009)

Hab auch eins


----------



## Enrgy (22. März 2009)

Leichte Verwirrung über die korrekte Fahrtrichtung.....


----------



## on any sunday (22. März 2009)

Zum Bild vom güldenen Post Tower: Der Oberbiker von denen ist schon am Gardasee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (22. März 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Zum Bild vom güldenen Post Tower: Der Oberbiker von denen ist schon am Gardasee.



Ja, und hatte sogar schon offiziellen Besuch.


----------



## rpo35 (22. März 2009)

Location: Eschweiler
Rider: ratze und Jule
Foto: Ich





Location: Die Ombas am Tagebau
Rider: Einige Ombas
Foto: Ich


----------



## PacMan (22. März 2009)

Na dann möchte ich meinen Senf, äh, meine Bilder, auch noch dazu geben:

(auf die Bilder klicken für 'ne größere Ansicht)

Location: Nahe Monschau
Rider: rpo35




Location: Tagebau Inden
Rider: einige Ombas




Location: Tagebau Inden
Rider: ratze


----------



## rpo35 (23. März 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Rider: einige Ombas


Eher Träger als Rider


----------



## Handlampe (23. März 2009)

Na, wenn diesen Monat kein Omba-Bild gewinnt, dann weiß ich es auch nicht. Sind aber auch wirklich ein paar schöne dabei. Macht mir die Auswahl so langsam ein wenig schwer. Find ich gut.


----------



## XCRacer (29. März 2009)

Um auch einen Beitrag zu leisten, schlage ich das hier vor:





Symbolisiert den März aus meiner Sicht 
Gibt's auch in 2304 x 1536 Pix.
Riderin: Bianka (erste _echte_ MTB Ausfahrt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (30. März 2009)

Soo, bis morgen habt ihr noch Zeit für eure Märzbilder vorzuschlagen, dann geht es zur nächsten Abstimmung.


----------



## mikkael (31. März 2009)

Bike, Sand and The Sea

Ach, ich habe den Termin verpasst, aber was soll's. Diesmal was anderes. 

Apropos Kalender: Der KBU-Kalender scheint eine richtige globale Herausforderung zu sein!  

Dran bleiben!

Mikkael


----------



## rosadrnorden (1. April 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Bike, Sand and The Sea
> 
> Ach, ich habe den Termin verpasst, aber was soll's. Diesmal was anderes.
> 
> ...


 

Dann gilt das aber doch bestimmt schon für April oder?


----------



## mikkael (1. April 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> Dann gilt das aber doch bestimmt schon für April oder?


Leider, nein.  
Ich denke, dass das Foto in dem Monat aufgenommen werden muss, damit es für den Monatskalender kandidiert werden kann. 

Ist auch nicht so schlimm.


----------



## flämischer löwe (1. April 2009)

...


----------



## rosadrnorden (1. April 2009)

find ich aber schon, denn das Foto ist einfach super Klasse, vielleicht macht Handlampe ja mal ne Ausnahme: 

Wo ist das denn? In Holland?

LG Rosa


----------



## mikkael (1. April 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> find ich aber schon, denn das Foto ist einfach super Klasse, vielleicht macht Handlampe ja mal ne Ausnahme:
> 
> Wo ist das denn? In Holland?
> 
> LG Rosa


Ja. Zandvoort, mein geheimes Versteck* 



*Nur in der Nebensaison.


----------



## XCRacer (1. April 2009)

Ein tolles Foto, aber leider kein typisches März-Foto aus unseren Gefilden.


----------



## chillmirage (4. April 2009)

wollte mich doch nochmal den profis stellen 

fahrer: handlampe
foto: chillmirage













nun denn...

es war auf jeden fall ein toller tag und der erste warme, sonnige des jahres!


----------



## rosadrnorden (5. April 2009)

Hier kommt ein Bild von mir - Posing mit meinem Bike an der Muur-Kapelmuur von Geraardsbergen in Vlaandern - ein Tag vor meinem Ritt auf der Jedermannstrecke 80 km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (5. April 2009)

Mehr Aktion bitte.


----------



## Enrgy (5. April 2009)

Noch mehr?


----------



## Bagatellschaden (5. April 2009)

Neinnein, Ihr erkennt das nicht: Das ist doch der Off-The-Bike-Two-Wheels-On-The-Ground-Look-Right-Trick! Der ist schwierig; man kann dabei ganz leicht umfallen!


----------



## rpo35 (5. April 2009)

Rider: Jule
Foto: rpo35
Location: Aachener Wald


----------



## XCRacer (5. April 2009)

Falsche Seite ;-)


----------



## rpo35 (5. April 2009)

Extra für's Bild rübergeschmissen


----------



## PacMan (5. April 2009)

Falsches Trikot!


----------



## rpo35 (5. April 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Falsches Trikot!


Halt die Klappe du Pappnase


----------



## rpo35 (6. April 2009)

Nur, damit das^ niemand falsch versteht - der hier  gehört noch dazu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (6. April 2009)

Und nur für den Fall dass jemand meint, im April auf "Schlechtwetterbilder" bestehen zu müssen - so war's im vorletzten Jahr:
06.04.2007
17.04.2007
22.04.2007
28.04.2007 ...ein Traum!!!!!
30.04.2007 ...noch ein Traum!!!!

Grüße
Ralph

Ähm...Edit sagt, das war natürlich alles 2007!


----------



## PacMan (6. April 2009)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Nur, damit das^ niemand falsch versteht - der hier  gehört noch dazu!


Hehe! 
Aber ansonsten wirklich ein sehr schönes Foto!



			
				rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> 28.04.2007 ...ein Traum!!!!!


Natürlich! War schließlich mein Geburtstag. 

Und damit das hier nicht zur Spammerei verkommt, nominiere ich noch schnell unseren Markus als Playmate des Monats April. Vor allem, weil er so ein schönes Trikot an hat. 

Rider: Dusty Bottoms
Photo: ich


----------



## supasini (10. April 2009)

schönes Trikot hab ich auch:






gestern auf dem Schrock.

Photo: Katerpoldi
Rider: supasini

und in der Abfahrt vom Steiner Berg:






Photo: supasini
Rider: Katerpoldi


----------



## chris_da_masta (10. April 2009)

Dann versuch ich auch mal mein Glück:


----------



## rpo35 (10. April 2009)

^Das erste ist klasse. Wo, wer fährt und wer knipst?


----------



## chris_da_masta (12. April 2009)

Spot: Secret
Fahrer: Ich
Foto: Sven K.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris_da_masta (12. April 2009)

Nachschub:


----------



## Enrgy (12. April 2009)

Wo bleibt eigentlich die Umfrage zum März-Foto?


----------



## MieMaMeise (12. April 2009)

Hier. Doch leider: 





> Teilnehmer: 76. Diese Umfrage ist geschlossen


----------



## Handlampe (12. April 2009)

Auf den ersten 3 Gewinnerbildern ist immer nur 1 Biker zu sehen. Daher werde ich mal dieses nominieren:

_Stau auf dem Trail; Fahrer: Pascal, Claus, Wolfgang
Wespentrail; Eifel_
Foto: Handlampe 






Das Problem bei dem Bild: Die Bäume sind noch so kahl, kein bisschen Frühling.


----------



## Enrgy (12. April 2009)

Uwe, wäre es möglich, die Umfragen immer hier zu verlinken? Diesen Fred hab ich eh abonniert, aber neue Threads verpasse ich regelmässig, da ich seltenst in die Lokalforums-Übersicht schaue. So zog dann auch die März-Umfrage an mir vorüber...


----------



## rpo35 (12. April 2009)

Die Omerbacher hat er extra dran erinnert


----------



## Bagatellschaden (12. April 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Das Problem bei dem Bild: Die Bäume sind noch so kahl, kein bisschen Frühling.



Frag doch mal Deinen Bruder. Der kann da vielleicht was mit Photoshop richten


----------



## Bagatellschaden (12. April 2009)

chris_da_masta schrieb:


> Spot: Secret
> Fahrer: Ich
> Foto: Sven K.



Schöne Bilder, keine Frage. Aber nur mal so ein Gedanke: Das hier ist keine Galerie, sondern soll ein Kalender von allen für alle werden. Mit dem lapidaren Verweis auf Secret Spots, wo nur ein Bruchteil der im KBU vertretenen Biker etwas mit anfangen kann, ist niemanden gedient. 
Es spricht nichts gegen diese Bilder - Nummer drei und vier sind fotographisch sehr gut -, es sollte aber schon eine Identifikationsmöglichkeit für das breite KBU-Publikum vorhanden sein. 

Claus.


----------



## chris_da_masta (12. April 2009)

Bild 1+2: Venusberg
Bild 3+4: Witterschlick


----------



## mikkael (15. April 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> es sollte aber schon eine Identifikationsmöglichkeit für das breite KBU-Publikum vorhanden sein









Shit, bin raus!  ET*







*steht normalerweise für E.T., oder EhrenTomburger, aber diesmal für Eigentor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (16. April 2009)

_Felix in einer etwas felsigen Passage überhalb von Brohl am Rhein
Foto: Handlampe _


----------



## Bagatellschaden (16. April 2009)

Super Bild! Das passt auch hier herein, finde ich.


----------



## MieMaMeise (16. April 2009)

Wer war denn da schon wieder in den Busch gefallen?


----------



## rpo35 (16. April 2009)

Super schönes Bild, Uwe  Aber wieder nur ein Biker


----------



## mikkael (20. April 2009)

Titel: Diskret, Location: Neanderthal, Rider: Mr Wieder Nix

Schon wieder etwas aus dem _stillen_ Leben des Bikens. Vielleicht soll ich meine Fotos bald ausschliesslich im "Melancholie"-Thread posten.


----------



## Enrgy (20. April 2009)

Stimmt also doch. Mountainbiker sind die schlimmsten Wegezerstörer...


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. April 2009)

Das sieht ja aus wie gemalt, vor welcher Leinwand hast du das gemacht??


----------



## supasini (20. April 2009)

die erste Fototapete, in die man ein Rad reinlegen kann!


----------



## on any sunday (20. April 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Stimmt also doch. Mountainbiker sind die schlimmsten Wegezerstörer...



Vorsicht, PoEnte nur für ältere Herrschaften. Sieht nach einem Farmer John aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (20. April 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Vorsicht, PoEnte nur für ältere Herrschaften. Sieht nach einem Farmer John aus.



Wenn ich jetzt ansatzmäßig schmunzel, bedeutet das nix gutes für mich, richtig?


----------



## supasini (20. April 2009)

ich tipp auf farmer john's cousin in 22,25"


----------



## PacMan (20. April 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Vorsicht, PoEnte nur für ältere Herrschaften. Sieht nach einem Farmer John aus.


Ich hab's verstanden! Und das mit meinen jugendlichen 26 Jahren.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (21. April 2009)

Wie finde ich heraus, ob ich das richtig verstanden habe? Menno.

Aber ein schönes Bild ist das allemal!


----------



## Delgado (21. April 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Wie finde ich heraus, ob ich das richtig verstanden habe? Menno.
> 
> Aber ein schönes Bild ist das allemal!



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5410525&postcount=1


----------



## mikkael (21. April 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5410525&postcount=1







Für diese Unterhaltung bin ich _definitiv_ zu jung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (28. April 2009)

Bald ist Einsendeschluß für den April? 

Ich könnte noch ein paar Bilder gebrauchen, ansonsten füll ich wieder mit Meinen auf.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (28. April 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Bald ist Einsendeschluß für den April?
> 
> Ich könnte noch ein paar Bilder gebrauchen, ansonsten füll ich wieder mit Meinen auf.









Rider: Ralf
Foto: Jörg


----------



## ChaosRaven (28. April 2009)

Wo ist denn das? Sieht schick aus.


----------



## MieMaMeise (28. April 2009)

Titel: Diverse Protektoren oberhalb der Dernauer Bierkastenrampe.
Foto: Daniel


----------



## supasini (28. April 2009)

gut, dann ich auch noch mal:






Rider: Claus und Felix
Photo: ich
Location: Teufelslochabfahrt - über Altenahr






Rider: Claus
Photo: ich
Location: Teufelslochabfahrt - Peilen für die Schlüsselstelle


----------



## Kettenfresser (28. April 2009)

Und eins von mir . 





Foto: Kettenfresser
Ort: Naafbachtal 
Titel:Frühlings erwachen


----------



## Giom (1. Mai 2009)

ich fange mal für mai an. Wird bestimmt kein siegerbild sein, aber dafür typisch Mai. Ein riesen respekt an den windecker, den so 'nen Mai-Baum gestellt hat.
Ort: Dreisel


----------



## Handlampe (1. Mai 2009)

Hier geht es zur Abstimmung zum 4. Kalenderblatt


----------



## Jule (3. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich habe noch eine Frage zu diesem genialen Foto...das läßt mir einfach keine Ruhe mehr: WO IST DIE ZWEITE SPUR? 


mikkael schrieb:


>


Bitte, Mikkael, sag' das da im gelben Gestrüpp noch 'ne zweite Spur war, ansonsten fang' ich noch an, an Alien-Kornkreise zu glauben!

Viele Grüße!
Jule


----------



## ChaosRaven (3. Mai 2009)

Ich tipp mal auf links davon, da is ne kleine Lücke, wo man mehr Grün als Gelb sieht. Aber sieht trotzdem so breit aus..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (4. Mai 2009)

Jule schrieb:


> Ich habe noch eine Frage zu diesem genialen Foto...das läßt mir einfach keine Ruhe mehr: *WO IST DIE ZWEITE SPUR?*
> 
> Bitte, Mikkael, sag' das da im gelben Gestrüpp noch 'ne zweite Spur war..


Hallo Jule,

Wenn das das ist, was Dir keine Ruhe lässt! - Die sind die neuen Enduro-Zweiradtrekker aus Taiwan! 

ChaosRaven  In der Tat war die zweite Spur links gewesen, ich habe die Kamera hochgehalten, damit sie "verschwindet".



Jule schrieb:


> ..an Alien-Kornkreise zu glauben


Du auch? 

VG Mikkael


----------



## Handlampe (7. Mai 2009)

Ich warte natürlich auch auf phantastische Bilder im Mai. Z.B. die Vinschgau Urlauber haben doch da bestimmt was im Gepäck.


----------



## Enrgy (7. Mai 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich warte natürlich auch auf phantastische Bilder im Mai. Z.B. die Vinschgau Urlauber haben doch da bestimmt was im Gepäck.



Die Bilder wurden doch alle im April geschossen und sind somit nicht wertungsfähig...


----------



## Handlampe (7. Mai 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Die Bilder wurden doch alle im April geschossen und sind somit nicht wertungsfähig...



...das ist so nicht richtig: Mein Bruder war am 3.5. wieder zu hause, d.h. zwei Tage im Mai bleiben übrig


----------



## rpo35 (7. Mai 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...das ist so nicht richtig: Mein Bruder war am 3.5. wieder zu hause, d.h. zwei Tage im Mai bleiben übrig


Und ein paar Omerbacher fahren am Freitag hin


----------



## rosadrnorden (7. Mai 2009)

hier mein Fotovorschlag für Mai 
Foto: rosadrnorden
Fahrer: flämischer löwe mit Teamkollege Markus Stolz
Ort: Weltcup Rennen in Belgien Houffalize 
Wann: 02.05.09


----------



## Enrgy (7. Mai 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> hier mein Fotovorschlag für Mai
> Ort: Weltcup Rennen in Belgien Houffalize



Warum haben die beim Nightride keine Lampen dabei?


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. Mai 2009)

...


----------



## rosadrnorden (7. Mai 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Warum haben die beim Nightride keine Lampen dabei?


 

Wieso Lampen, das Rennen war um 17:45 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (7. Mai 2009)

Weil das Bild so unterbelichtet ist, daß man fast an einen Nightride denken könnte. Aber vielleicht "shoppt" hier ja jemand noch etwas an den Einstellungen, damit man auch was erkennt.


----------



## Handlampe (7. Mai 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Weil das Bild so unterbelichtet ist, daß man fast an einen Nightride denken könnte. Aber vielleicht "shoppt" hier ja jemand noch etwas an den Einstellungen, damit man auch was erkennt.



Funktioniert dein Monitor schon elektrisch, oder hast du noch die guten alten Kerzen zur Hintergrundbeleuchtung?

Bei mir kommt das Bild gut rüber...das hässliche Haus im Hintergrund stört nur ein wenig.


----------



## ChaosRaven (7. Mai 2009)

Wo wir wieder bei den Gammawerten wären..
Bei mir isses aber auch n Tick zu dunkel.


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. Mai 2009)

Vielleicht sollten die Beiden nur beim nächsten mal helle shirts tragen. Dann würde man sie besser erkennen


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. Mai 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten die Beiden nur beim nächsten mal helle shirts tragen. Dann würde man sie besser erkennen


 
Es gibt bald wirklich weiße Focus Trikots


----------



## sibby08 (9. Mai 2009)

So etwas besser? 





Ist aber nur von dem hier geposteten Bild, nicht vom Original.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (9. Mai 2009)

Aha, die Sonne geht auf. Nun tragen die Jungs ihre Sonnenbrillen auch nicht mehr umsonst...


----------



## rosadrnorden (9. Mai 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> So etwas besser?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soll ich dir das Original schicken?


----------



## sibby08 (10. Mai 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> Soll ich dir das Original schicken?


 
Wenn Du möchtest, ja. Ich versuche es dann ein wenig "aufzubereiten". Bin aber noch kein Experte bei der Bildbearbeitung. Aber etwas heller und der Rand oben weg sollte gehen. 
Ich schicke Dir eine PM mit meiner E-Mail Adresse.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Mai 2009)

Will auch mal  Auch wenn's wahrscheinlich keinen gibt, hier mal mein Bild für Mai 09:



Location: am Brohlbach
Foto: ich
Rider: hinter der digicam


----------



## ChaosRaven (10. Mai 2009)

Das Bild find ich sehr geil. 
Such dir doch mal jemanden, der den Sprung über den Bach macht und fotografier den dann..


----------



## Handlampe (16. Mai 2009)

Wo bleiben die Mai Bilder?

Ich warte z.b. immer noch auf die Vinschgau Kollegen.


----------



## rpo35 (16. Mai 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Wo bleiben die Mai Bilder?
> 
> Ich warte z.b. immer noch auf die Vinschgau Kollegen.


Die kommen doch eben erst wieder zurück. Und ich...



























































fahre momentan etwas zuviel Rennrad


----------



## monsterchen (18. Mai 2009)

Da mch ich mal den Anfang von den Vinschgaubrüdern und Schwestern.






Marco und Thomas auf dem Meraner Höhenweg.


----------



## mikkael (18. Mai 2009)

monsterchen schrieb:


> Marco und Thomas auf dem Meraner Höhenweg.


Wann war das?


----------



## monsterchen (18. Mai 2009)

vor 3 Wochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (21. Mai 2009)

Na dann will ich auch mal meine Vinschgau-Bilder präsentieren:



Daniela, Lutz und Markus (Dusty Bottoms)
Auffahrt zur Marzoner Alm.




Markus auf dem Sonnenberg.




Lutz unterhalb der Tarscher Alm.

Mehr Bilder gibt's übrigens in meinem Album.


----------



## mikkael (22. Mai 2009)

Vielen Dank für das April-Bild!  

Ich wollte ursprünglich nur ein einziges Bild ins Rennen schicken, ohne hier für eine [unverschämte] Inflation zu sorgen. Ich kann mich allerdings nicht richtig entscheiden, daher doch 4...

*Karwendelrunde 2009*





Location: Larchetalm Hütte
Datum: 21.05.09







Location: Auf dem Weg zum Pass, Hoch Alm
Fahrer: Terence Hill
Datum: 21.05.09






Location: Auf dem Weg zum Pass, Hoch Alm
Fahrer: Terence Hill, Bud Spencer
Datum: 21.05.09






Location: Hoch Alm
Fahrer: Terence Hill
Datum: 21.05.09

Gott sei Dank ist der Speicherplatz gratis hier.

Schöne Grüße aus der _Heimat_!

Mikkael


----------



## Daywalker74 (22. Mai 2009)

will dahin.....


----------



## Manni (22. Mai 2009)

Bilder vom Kurztrip zum Gardasee:





Location: Auffahrt von Vesio zum Tremalzo
Fahrer: Jörg = Lüni
Datum: 15.05.09 





Location: Hidden Trail an der Corna Vecchia
Fahrer: Jörg = Lüni
Datum: 16.05.09


----------



## Andreas-MTB (23. Mai 2009)

Dem Mai haben wir auch noch was bei zu steuern. Die Ausbeute unserer letzten gemeinsamen Touren der vergangenen sonnigen Tage.




Ines und ich auf Bröltaltour 22.5.09; Foto: _ich



_
Unterwegs im 7Gb am 21.05.09




selbe Location wie dadrüber am selben Tag




7Gb; 21.05.09; Foto:_ Ines

_Alle Bilder sind in der Qualität um 50% reduziert und liegen als Original natürlich vor


----------



## XCRacer (23. Mai 2009)

Dieter (niki-2) auf dem Westweg bei Forbach (Nordschwarzwald)
Fotograf: Ich


----------



## Cheng (23. Mai 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Dieter (niki-2) auf dem Westweg bei Forbach (Nordschwarzwald)
> Fotograf: Ich



wo isset denn?


----------



## XCRacer (24. Mai 2009)

gestern abend wars noch da! grübel ... dann eben von wo anders verlinkt


----------



## Handlampe (24. Mai 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für das April-Bild!
> 
> Ich wollte ursprünglich nur ein einziges Bild ins Rennen schicken, ohne hier für eine [unverschämte] Inflation zu sorgen. Ich kann mich allerdings nicht richtig entscheiden, daher doch 4...



Mir würde schon ein einziges Bild von dir reichen: Nämlich dein Aprilgewinnerbild. Ich frage dich jetzt das letzte Mal....ansonsten wird das 2.Platzierte von mir genommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (24. Mai 2009)

Ich reiße das Niveau jetzt wieder etwas runter  Sicher nicht perfekt aber das Foto brachte ne Menge Spaß und darauf kommts hier ja an.




Fahrer: Ich
Foto: Ich
Wo: Rund um die Tomburg


----------



## Marc B (24. Mai 2009)

Von vor ein paar Tagen











Location: Bergisches Land
Fahrer: Ich
Fotograf: Freesoul 
Datum: 20.05.2009


----------



## sibby08 (24. Mai 2009)

Die Latte liegt zwar für diesen Monat schon sehr hoch, aber ich versuche es mit meinen Bildern auch mal.
Zuerst 2 (Abend) Stimmungsbilder 









Und ein "Action-Poser-Foto" 





Location: Wahnbachtalsperre
Fahrer: Ich
Fotograf: Ich
Datum: 21.05.2009


----------



## blitzfitz (25. Mai 2009)

Und hier noch zwei verspätete Beiträge aus dem Vinschgau. 





Location: Vinschgau Sonnenberg
Fahrer: Sylvia (KiBa) und Thomas (Daywalker74)
Fotograf: Ich
Datum: 02.05.2009





Location: Vinschger Zugtrail
Fahrer: Dirk (Holzlarer)
Fotograf: Ich
Datum: 01.05.2009

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## KiBa (25. Mai 2009)

Da muss ich doch direkt auch mal das schönste Bild vom Wochenende ins Rennen schicken... 





Location: Igendwo im Wiedtal
Fahrer: Ralf (blitzfitz)
Fotograf: Ich
Datum: 24.05.2009


----------



## Stunt-beck (27. Mai 2009)

Hier auch ein Bild von mir. Es hat geschneit.

Im Wald am Oedinger Golfplatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosadrnorden (27. Mai 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Hier auch ein Bild von mir. Es hat geschneit.Anhang anzeigen 164085
> 
> Im Wald am Oedinger Golfplatz


 
es sieht zumindest mal so aus, aber für ein Kalenderblatt für den Monat Mai - nicht so wirklich das richtige


----------



## on any sunday (27. Mai 2009)

Locatione: England, Peak District
Bildkünstler: mikkael
Stuntman: meinereiner


----------



## rpo35 (27. Mai 2009)

...endlich mal wieder ein feines Foto!!


----------



## rpo35 (28. Mai 2009)

Will mir nicht vorwerfen lassen in diesem schönen Monat keinen Beitrag geleistet zu haben. Hier mein Mai-Foto: 





Und die Gute nistet bei mir im Hof 
Vielleicht sind wir am WE nochmal mit den Schlammknechten unterwegs.

@Pacman: Hattest du nicht noch was?

Ralph


----------



## mikkael (28. Mai 2009)

on any sunday schrieb:


> ...Stuntman: meinereiner


Das hatte ich ganz vergessen. 

Aber auch das hier:





Titel: Zugspitze
Location: Hintergraseck, Elmau - Bayern
Fotograf: Yours truly


Übrigens, keine Angst, ich poste keine Fotos mehr; zumindest nicht mehr in diesem Monat!


----------



## Enrgy (28. Mai 2009)

Irgendwie verzerrt das Objektiv - der Berg steht schief!
Oder ist das freihändig aus der Fahrt geknipst?


----------



## Jajaja (28. Mai 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Irgendwie verzerrt das Objektiv - der Berg steht schief!
> Oder ist das freihändig aus der Fahrt geknipst?



Nee, die bauen 'ne U-Bahn. - Mit Kölner know how.


----------



## PacMan (28. Mai 2009)

rpo35 schrieb:


> @Pacman: Hattest du nicht noch was?


Ach ja stimmt. Der Gras-See.



Lokation: Aachener Stadtwald
Radler: rpo35
Knipser: ich


----------



## rpo35 (28. Mai 2009)

Und endlich in der korrekten Kluft, gell?!


----------



## mikkael (29. Mai 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ist das freihändig aus der Fahrt geknipst?


Es muss wohl an den Höhenrausch gelegen haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (30. Mai 2009)

Sodele, dann will ich auch mal:







Ort: Wiese bei Herkenrath
Fahrer: v.r.n.l. @Jerd, @Ralf und @?
Knipser: @Enrgy


----------



## Jerd (31. Mai 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Fahrer: v.r.n.l. @Jerd, @Ralf und @?



Der dritte Fahrer heißt "Aphos" 

Den Dom hast du wirklich gut erwischt!


----------



## Handlampe (31. Mai 2009)

Puh, dieser Monat ist ganz schön schwierig, überhaupt 10 Bilder zu nominieren. Tolle Bilder dabei


----------



## Handlampe (1. Juni 2009)

Damit Alle es wieder mit bekommen. Die Abstimmung zum 5. Kalenderblatt läuft.


----------



## Tazz (1. Juni 2009)

Hu hu Uwe 

.... da muß aber auch mal ein Mädchen in den Kalender .........


----------



## rpo35 (2. Juni 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Damit Alle es wieder mit bekommen. Die Abstimmung zum 5. Kalenderblatt läuft.


Ich hab' zwar nix mehr, aber ist das nicht was früh? Vielleich sind gestern...ähm vorgestern noch ein paar fein Bilder entstanden!?


----------



## _coco_ (6. Juni 2009)

Gilt sowas auch ?


----------



## rpo35 (6. Juni 2009)

Klar, warum denn nicht!? Und ich finde es hat was 
Edit: Oder ist es etwas ein Mai-Bild?


----------



## Andreas-MTB (6. Juni 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Hu hu Uwe
> 
> .... da muß aber auch mal ein Mädchen in den Kalender .........



Wie wäre *das* gewesen?  Kalenderwürdig oder nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (6. Juni 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Hu hu Uwe
> 
> .... da muß aber auch mal ein Mädchen in den Kalender .........




....hat doch sogar schon ein Mädchen gewonnen, Renate...



Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> 2 weitere Bilder mit entsprechenden Anforderungen:
> -Ines- (wer sie nicht erkannt haben sollte  ) an einem echt frostigen Tag. Location: Siegauen Hennef; on Tour


----------



## Handlampe (6. Juni 2009)

_coco_ schrieb:


> Gilt sowas auch ?



Natürlich gilt sowas....aber bitte nicht vergessen...kleiner Untertitel: Wer, Wo, Wann....Warum


----------



## _coco_ (6. Juni 2009)

Alles klar!
Das Foto ist am 1. Juni auf einer Session entstanden, wo wir die Hip eingefahren sind. Der Fahrer ist der "Bengel" hier aus dem Forum, dass Foto geht auf meine Kappe. Und warum das ganze ? Mountainbiken macht halt Spass, und dabei entstehen gerne auch mal Fotos.
Hier noch eins, aus einer anderen Perspektive:




Hier gilt das gleiche, an Gründen wie oben 

Liebste Grüße, _coco_


----------



## Handlampe (7. Juni 2009)

_coco_ schrieb:


> Alles klar!
> Das Foto ist am 1. Juni auf einer Session entstanden, wo wir die Hip eingefahren sind. Der Fahrer ist der "Bengel" hier aus dem Forum, dass Foto geht auf meine Kappe. Und warum das ganze ? Mountainbiken macht halt Spass, und dabei entstehen gerne auch mal Fotos.
> Hier noch eins, aus einer anderen Perspektive:
> 
> ...




...find ich fast noch besser als das Erste.


----------



## joscho (7. Juni 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...find ich fast noch besser als das Erste.



Wo der Mann Recht hat...


----------



## _coco_ (7. Juni 2009)

Dankeschön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race4Hills (8. Juni 2009)

*Im legendären Ho Chi Minh* und Bild mit FrauP






Gruss Jens


----------



## Tazz (8. Juni 2009)

Race4Hills schrieb:


> *Im legendären Ho Chi Minh* und Bild mit FrauP
> 
> 
> 
> ...




He he 

.....


Süß die Frau P 

... und ein sehr schönes Bild​
Andreas das von Ines ist auch sehr schön ....... äh vill. einstellen ?


----------



## ChaosRaven (9. Juni 2009)

Das hat für mich schon gewonnen..
Bester Spot der Gegend und perfektes Licht!


----------



## Enrgy (9. Juni 2009)

Race4Hills schrieb:


> *Im legendären Ho Chi Minh* und Bild mit FrauP



Da kann man mal wieder sehen, wie die Schei$$ Mauntenbeiker die Natur zerstören! Vor ein, zwei Wochen war da nicht mal ne Rille, nun ist es ein Schützengraben. Unglaublich! Sollte verboten werden, dieses wilde Querfeldeinfahren, was ham die da überhaupt zu suchen, alles Verbrecher....

Natürlich ein sehr schönes Foto!


----------



## rpo35 (13. Juni 2009)

War auch nochmal mit dem Schlammknecht unterwegs.
Datum: 12.06.2009 (alle)
Location: Alles Rurtal zwischen Dedenborn und Monschau.
Piloten: 2 Ombas (Bild1), Daniela, Lutz


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Juni 2009)

rpo35 schrieb:


>



für den Gesichtsausdruck muss das Bild einfach in die TOP 10


----------



## Schleichsemmel (13. Juni 2009)

schraeg schrieb:


> für den Gesichtsausdruck muss das Bild einfach in die TOP 10


 
Ich würde sogar noch weiter gehen und sagen:

"Dieses Bild verkörpert den Reiz des MTB-Sports an sich!"

Erst quälen, einsauen und auspowern - anschließend kaputt und glücklich den Dreck runterspülen und ne Runde Fachsimpeln!

Echt TOP


----------



## rpo35 (13. Juni 2009)

Danke! 
Ich finde auch Bild 2 sehr geil. So siehts aus, wenn jemand am Ende des steilsten Uphills von Widdau in Richtung Eicherscheid auftaucht!


----------



## _coco_ (15. Juni 2009)

Mal wieder ein Foto von mir. Das Bild ist am vergangenen Wochenende auf unserem Trip durchs Sauerland entstanden. Mehr Infos zum Trip gibts bei uns im BLOG.
Der Fahrer ist beinahe wie immer der Bengel.


----------



## Handlampe (21. Juni 2009)

Kann mich nicht so recht entscheiden, welches Foto ich nominieren soll. Vielleicht sollte ich vorher noch ne Umfrage starten.

Beides Mal bin ich der Fahrer auf dem Sonnenbergzugtrail im Vinschgau
Foto: Bagatellschaden

Einmal Quer






Einmal Hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (21. Juni 2009)

Bin für quer. Im Hochformat stören die Zweige im Vordergrund, während die im Querformat eher zum Bild beitragen. Außerdem sieht man quer mehr von dem Panorama, was Kalender-tauglicher ist.


----------



## jokomen (21. Juni 2009)

Bildtechnisch bin ich für das querformat, fahrtechnisch für Hochformat. Als Kalender isses bestimmt besser im Querformat.


----------



## Race4Hills (21. Juni 2009)

Ganz KLAR Quer  

Gruss Jens


----------



## Stunt-beck (21. Juni 2009)

Quer ist bestimmt besser für den Kalender, obwohl mich da auch die Zweige stören. Klarer finde ich das Hochformat, das sieht auch nach schönerem Wetter aus. Dies ist aber nur meine persönliche Meinung!! Da braucht sich niemand dran hochziehen. Außer natürlich die Handlampe und der Bagatellschaden. Gruß Micha


----------



## Stunt-beck (21. Juni 2009)

Aber ich finde Claus du könntest schon ein wenig besser darauf achten ob Zweige im Weg sind oder nicht. Da mußt du noch dran üben, Junge Junge.


----------



## sibby08 (21. Juni 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Aber ich finde Claus du könntest schon ein wenig besser darauf achten ob Zweige im Weg sind oder nicht. Da mußt du noch dran üben, Junge Junge.


Rein fototechnisch völlig richtig die Zweige mit ins Bild zu nehmen, es hätten sogar ein paar mehr sein dürfen. Das nennt man einen "natürlichen Rahmen".


----------



## Tinchen12 (21. Juni 2009)

Ort: Kipfenberg
Fahrer: Matthias
Mann im Baum: Stefan
Foto: Tinchen


----------



## Seelrider (22. Juni 2009)

Hier ein Vorschlag von mir:




Datum 14.06.2009
Ort: Salzburger Land
Biker: Seelrider
Foto: Seelrider

Im Hintergrund der Alpenhauptkamm mit Großglockner, Kitzsteinhorn u.s.w...

Wenn es Aufregung wegen dem Wasserzeichen gibt, kann in der vollen Auflösung darauf verzichtet werden.

Wer später bremst, rollt länger.


----------



## Trekki (22. Juni 2009)

Seelrider schrieb:


> Hier ein Vorschlag von mir:..


ich sehe nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _coco_ (23. Juni 2009)

Rider: Patrick Bengel
Foto: Icke aka Constantin
Spot: Irgendwo in den Wäldern Essens


----------



## joscho (23. Juni 2009)

Wow  Das ist aber näher an fallen als an fahren


----------



## Bagatellschaden (23. Juni 2009)

Hmm, so langsam stellt sich die Frage, wo wir die KBU-Zugehörigkeitsgrenze ziehen. Ihr Essener habt ja eigentlich ein eigenes Forum, nicht wahr? Irgendwo muss ja ein Unterschied zum hypothetischen IBC-Kalender sein (wenn es den nicht sogar gibt).


----------



## ultra2 (23. Juni 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Hmm, so langsam stellt sich die Frage, wo wir die KBU-Zugehörigkeitsgrenze ziehen. Ihr Essener habt ja eigentlich ein eigenes Forum, nicht wahr? Irgendwo muss ja ein Unterschied zum hypothetischen IBC-Kalender sein (wenn es den nicht sogar gibt).



Das würde allerdings auch für die Ombas gelten. Und wollen wir das?


----------



## Enrgy (23. Juni 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Und wollen wir das?



Ja! 

Sowieso sollten nur Hochkant-Bilder mit dem Dom oder 7GB im Hintergrund zugelassen werden...


Claus, natürlich gibt es einen IBC-Kalender...


----------



## ultra2 (23. Juni 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ja!
> 
> Sowieso sollten nur Hochkant-Bilder mit dem Dom oder 7GB im Hintergrund zugelassen werden...



Dies könnte über die Jahre deine Chancen auf einen "Monatssieg" erheblich steigern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (23. Juni 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Das würde allerdings auch für die Ombas gelten. Und wollen wir das?



Ich wusste, dass der Einwand kommt. Die Ombas haben aber eine historisch begründete Ausnahmegenehmigung, schließlich waren sie mal Teil eines KBAU.


----------



## rpo35 (23. Juni 2009)

Die Omas hatten eine Einladung von Meister Lampe


----------



## _coco_ (23. Juni 2009)

Was geht denn jetzt hier ab ?
Dachte das wäre nen Foto-Kalender-Thread ?
Aber nun gut, dann sind meine Bilder eben außer Wertung und werde in Zukunft auch keine mehr posten.
Stell dich an, Bagatellschaden.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (23. Juni 2009)

_coco_ schrieb:


> Was geht denn jetzt hier ab ?
> Dachte das wäre nen Foto-Kalender-Thread ?



Nee, das ist ein KBU-Kalenderfoto-Thread. KBU steht, falls sich das Deiner Aufmerksamkeit bislang entzogen hat, für "Köln, Bonn und Umgebung", also den Namen des Lokalforums. Und wir diskutieren gerade die Weitläufigkeit der Auslegung des Begriffs "Umgebung".



_coco_ schrieb:


> Stell dich an, Bagatellschaden.



Mach ich. Wo denn?


----------



## Tazz (23. Juni 2009)

_coco_ schrieb:


> Was geht denn jetzt hier ab ?
> Dachte das wäre nen Foto-Kalender-Thread ?
> Aber nun gut, dann sind meine Bilder eben außer Wertung und werde in Zukunft auch keine mehr posten.
> Stell dich an, Bagatellschaden.




Hey , nicht ärgern 



Die Jungs wollen doch nur Spielen 



Ich finde Deine Fotos super 

 und die gehören auch in die Wertung ...



*schön weiter Knipsen *

​


----------



## Bagatellschaden (23. Juni 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ich finde Deine Fotos super und die gehören auch in die Wertung



Nee, eben nicht. Es geht ja nicht um schöne Bilder im Allgemeinen sondern um Fotos von "Bikern der Region", wie Uwe im Eröffnungspost sagt. Und irgendwie scheint uns - Uwe und ich haben das neulich schon mal überlegt - Essen doch ein bisserl fern ab.


----------



## Tazz (23. Juni 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Nee, eben nicht. Es geht ja nicht um schöne Bilder im Allgemeinen sondern um Fotos von "Bikern der Region", wie Uwe im Eröffnungspost sagt. Und irgendwie scheint uns - Uwe und ich haben das neulich schon mal überlegt - Essen doch ein bisserl fern ab.



Dann aber auch keine *Alpenbilchchen * ...... egal was da für ein Fahren drauf sitzt !!!! ist nicht die richtige Region !


----------



## Bagatellschaden (23. Juni 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Dann aber auch keine *Alpenbilchchen * ...... egal was da für ein Fahren drauf sitzt !!!! ist nicht die richtige Region !



Von *Fahrern *aus der Region. Nicht "mit Bildern aus der Region". So steht's im Eröffnungspost.


----------



## Tazz (23. Juni 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Von *Fahrern *aus der Region. Nicht "mit Bildern aus der Region". So steht's im .



Nee nee Claus da hast Du dich verlesen !!!!



Handlampe schrieb:


> *KÖLN BONN und UMGEBUNG Kalender
> 
> 2010​*
> Nachdem mir das mit dem TT-Kalender 2009 sehr viel Spass gemacht hat, hab ich mir überlegt das Projekt ein wenig auszuweiten.
> ...





Das ist der Eröffnungspost


----------



## Bagatellschaden (23. Juni 2009)

Genau. Steht das was von "Bilder aus der Region"? Nee, aber von "alle Biker aus der Region".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (23. Juni 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Genau. Steht das was von "Bilder aus der Region"? Nee, aber von "alle Biker aus der Region".



Für mich steht da *in der Region* möglichst aktuell für den jeweiligen Monat ......

und nicht *wer *da drauf zu sehen ist ( fände ich dämlich, weil ich kenn ja auch nicht jeden Fahrer ....)

und nicht in den Alpen oder sonst wo !! dann kann man auch getrost Bilder aus Essener Umgebung posten , weil es wäre ja eh egal, Hauptsache gute Fotos.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (23. Juni 2009)

Ich kann die Passage nicht finden. Naja, was soll's. Es ist Uwes Projekt, er wählt die Kandidaten, er hat die Arbeit und wir haben nur eine bescheidene Meinung.


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. Juni 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Von *Fahrern *aus der Region. Nicht "mit Bildern aus der Region". So steht's im Eröffnungspost.



Hallo Claus ich gebe dir Recht, Essen ist auch weit weg von hier. Zumindst zu Fuß. Wir können das aber auch anders regeln. Der Herr des Kalenders nimmt die Bilder nicht in die Wertung und schon ist Essen gegessen. Allerdings finde ich auch es sollten Fahrer aus der Region sein. Macht doch einfach einen Pott Kalender auf, dort könnt ihr dann die Bilder posten und wir können uns daran erfreuen.


----------



## Tazz (23. Juni 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Ich kann die Passage nicht finden. Naja, was soll's. Es ist Uwes Projekt, er wählt die Kandidaten, er hat die Arbeit und wir haben nur eine bescheidene Meinung.





und das macht er ja auch nicht schlecht .​


----------



## Bagatellschaden (23. Juni 2009)

Soweit ist Essen doch nicht weg. 'ne halbe Stunde, dann müsst' Abendessen fertig sein.


----------



## Tazz (23. Juni 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Soweit ist Essen doch nicht weg. 'ne halbe Stunde, dann müsst' Abendessen fertig sein.



Na sag ich doch 



....und das eingestellte Bild ist super


----------



## Enrgy (23. Juni 2009)

Und vor dem Essen nehmen wir alle unsere Ration davon...


----------



## Tazz (23. Juni 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Und vor dem Essen nehmen wir alle unsere Ration davon...



Nee , das brauche ich nicht 

​


----------



## joscho (23. Juni 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Hmm, so langsam stellt sich die Frage, wo wir die KBU-Zugehörigkeitsgrenze ziehen. Ihr Essener habt ja eigentlich ein eigenes Forum, nicht wahr? Irgendwo muss ja ein Unterschied zum hypothetischen IBC-Kalender sein (wenn es den nicht sogar gibt).



So langsam wird es lächerlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (23. Juni 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> ... - Uwe und ich haben das neulich schon mal überlegt - Essen doch ein bisserl fern ab.



Zu Essen fällt mir spontan der Tellerrand ein. 



Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> ...und wir haben nur eine bescheidene Meinung.



Und an eben dieser Bescheidenheit arbeiten wir.


----------



## Seelrider (23. Juni 2009)

uups , wo ist mein Bild?.
Wer war der Dieb? Aufstehen! 
Oder war ich selber der Depp?

Also nochmal:





Datum 14.06.2009
Ort: Salzburger Land
Biker: Seelrider
Foto: Seelrider

Im Hintergrund der Alpenhauptkamm mit Großglockner, Kitzsteinhorn u.s.w...

Wenn es Aufregung wegen dem Wasserzeichen gibt, kann in der vollen Auflösung darauf verzichtet werden.

Wer später bremst, rollt länger.


----------



## supasini (23. Juni 2009)

Was hat der liebe Gott gerufen, als er endlich mit dem Ruhrgebiet fertig war?


































Essen is fertisch!


----------



## rpo35 (24. Juni 2009)

Einer mußte es ja sagen


----------



## Bagatellschaden (24. Juni 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Zu Essen fällt mir spontan der Tellerrand ein. .



Ich hab gerade mal drüber hinaus geschaut, das Ruhrgebiet gesehen und beschlossen, dass es mir nicht gefällt.


So, zurück zum Thema. Ich nominiere dieses hier:





Fotomacher: Handlampe
Fotofahrer: Bagatellschaden
Fototitel: Die Mündung der Ahr in den Rhein (wg. Regionalbezug und so...)



@ultra2: Ich warte auf die Frage, die da kommen muss.


----------



## sibby08 (24. Juni 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade mal drüber hinaus geschaut, das Ruhrgebiet gesehen und beschlossen, dass es mir nicht gefällt.
> 
> 
> So, zurück zum Thema. Ich nominiere dieses hier:
> ...


 
Wenn ich das Bild so sehe, ich müsste mein Bike auch noch mal sauber machen... 

Schöne Stelle für das Foto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (24. Juni 2009)

Ich habe das hier nochmal aus den Tiefen dieses Freds gekramt:




Handlampe schrieb:


> Was ich noch vergessen habe: Wenn ihr schöne Urlaubsfotos von dem jeweiligen Monat habt dann sind diese natürlich auch zugelassen.
> 
> Die Bilder sind also nicht auf die KBU-Region beschränkt.




....also, was soll die ganze Aufregung.
Ausserdem erwähne ich es gerne noch einmal: Am Ende gibt es eine Abstimmung. Und die Meisten, die dort abstimmen kommen aus der Region. Und wenn den Meisten aus der Region ein Bild aus der Region gefällt, dann wird auch ein Bild aus der Region gewinnen. Es darf sich bis jetzt Keiner darüber beschweren, das bei den jeweiligen Abstimmungen nicht genug Bilder aus der Region zur Wahl standen.

...und an das gesamte Team III: Schön, das ihr so brav nörgelt, die Bilder sollten doch besser von unserem Gebiet sein.

Wer durchkämmt denn die gesamte Region von Süd nach Nord und von West nach Ost und macht dabei Tausende von Bildern....NA?...und wer hat bis jetzt noch kein Einziges davon nominiert....NA?....und jetzt kommt nicht mit der Ausrede: Es war noch nichts Gutes dabei...das entscheiden später ich bzw. der Rest des Volkes....also los...her mit den Bildern!


----------



## Trekki (24. Juni 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> ... Die Mündung der Ahr in den Rhein (wg. Regionalbezug und so...)...



[Scherz]Dies ist aber RLP und nicht mehr in NRW.[/Scherz]


----------



## rpo35 (24. Juni 2009)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Die *Omas*...


----------



## Race4Hills (24. Juni 2009)

Jung und Mädels ich wies gar nicht was Ihr habt, das Bild was am besten ankommt, kommt in den Kalender, oder schauen hier die meisten aus dem Bundesland Bayern rein ?? NEE eben nicht, hier Gucken überwiegend wir rein, also kommen auch wir Bilder in den KBU (KUNTERBUND) Kalender  

Ich zum Beispiel stimme für SEELRIDER ein fach ein geiles Bild das sollte man anerkennen, denn es ist glaube ich mit Selbstauslöser und er kommt aus unserer Umgebung 

LG Jens


----------



## ultra2 (24. Juni 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ....also, was soll die ganze Aufregung.
> Ausserdem erwähne ich es gerne noch einmal: Am Ende gibt es eine Abstimmung. Und die Meisten, die dort abstimmen kommen aus der Region. Und wenn den Meisten aus der Region ein Bild aus der Region gefällt, dann wird auch ein Bild aus der Region gewinnen. Es darf sich bis jetzt Keiner darüber beschweren, das bei den jeweiligen Abstimmungen nicht genug Bilder aus der Region zur Wahl standen.



Ich sehe das mit dem regionalen Tellerrand auch nicht so eng, nachdem ich darüber sehen durfte.



Handlampe schrieb:


> ...und an das gesamte Team III: Schön, das ihr so brav nörgelt, die Bilder sollten doch besser von unserem Gebiet sein.
> 
> Wer durchkämmt denn die gesamte Region von Süd nach Nord und von West nach Ost und macht dabei Tausende von Bildern....NA?...und wer hat bis jetzt noch kein Einziges davon nominiert....NA?....und jetzt kommt nicht mit der Ausrede: Es war noch nichts Gutes dabei...das entscheiden später ich bzw. der Rest des Volkes....also los...her mit den Bildern!



Lieber Uwe, das siehst falsch. Ob ein Bild gut genug wäre um in die Auswahl zukommen, entscheiden erstmal wir. Wenn wir keins für gut genug befinden, bekommst du auch keins angeboten. Fakt ist, nur weil wir viele Fotos machen, heißt das nicht das das auch gute Fotos sind. 

Ich bin mir aber sicher, das wir im Laufe des Jahres noch das ein oder andere Bild in die Lostrommel werfen können.

Und bis dahin erfreuen wir uns an den zum großen Teil wirklich guten und schönen Bildern von dir und anderen.


----------



## joscho (24. Juni 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...und an das gesamte Team III: Schön, das ihr so brav nörgelt, die Bilder sollten doch besser von unserem Gebiet sein.



Moment! Ich habe ja nicht immer so den Überblick wo ich überall rumnörgele, aber nach meiner unbedeutenden Erinnerung ist dies hier gerade genau das zweite Mal. Ich war und bin *NICHT *der Meinung das es Regionalbilder sein sollen. Wenn ich immer das Selbe sehen wollte, dann könnte ich ja auch ausschließlich KFL fahren 

Schön das Du die Sache (in meinem Sinne ) geklärt hast und der (selbsternannte) Hilfssheriff damit nicht durchgekommen ist. Verstanden habe ich es ja sowieso nicht - das ist Dein Fred und Dein Projekt.

Bis bald...
joerg


----------



## PacMan (24. Juni 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> So, zurück zum Thema. Ich nominiere dieses hier:
> [...]
> 
> @ultra2: Ich warte auf die Frage, die da kommen muss.


Brückenphobie? 
Aber ein geiles Foto! Ich glaube, damit steht meine Wahl schon fest, bevor die 10 Bilder des Monats überhaupt nominiert wurden. 
@Uwe: Wehe dir, wenn das Bild nicht zur Auswahl steht!


----------



## Race4Hills (25. Juni 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade mal drüber hinaus geschaut, das Ruhrgebiet gesehen und beschlossen, dass es mir nicht gefällt.
> 
> 
> So, zurück zum Thema. Ich nominiere dieses hier:
> ...


 
Klasse das MTB als Tretboot benutz, wirklich SUUUUPER, da kann Uwe doch nicht nein sagen.

Gruss Jens


----------



## Enrgy (25. Juni 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Brückenphobie?



...nasses Holz ist rutschiger als nasse Steine in einem schnell fliessenden Bach...

Mir gefällt die Szene sehr gut!


----------



## Bagatellschaden (25. Juni 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Brückenphobie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (27. Juni 2009)

Hab hier auch noch 2 Bilder die ich nominieren würde, kann mich aber wieder nicht entscheiden, welches von Beiden.

Sagt mal was:

Bild 1

Ich auf einem Waalweg oberhalb von Morter im Vinschgau








Bild 2

Thomas und Oli kurz vor dem Eschweiler Tal in der Nähe von Bad Münstereifel. Im Hintergrund das Radioteleskop Stockert


----------



## Enrgy (27. Juni 2009)

Ganz klar Bild 1. Mit etwas gutem Willen erkenne ich in der Burg links auch einen Hauch von Schloss Drachenfels, also Kerngebiet KBU...


----------



## PacMan (27. Juni 2009)

Ganz klar Bild 2. 
Ist einfach farbenfroher und daher schöner für 'nen Kalender.


----------



## mikkael (27. Juni 2009)

@handlampe

meiner Meinung nach das zweite Bild. Wenn das Bild es nicht bringt, hilft nicht einmal das _Neuschwanstein_. 

Übrigens...

Zwar verständlich, aber dennoch erinnerte mich die KBU-Gebietsdiskussion spontan an die Soviet Union. Schnell regulieren bevor es aus dem Ruder läuft.


----------



## sibby08 (27. Juni 2009)

Ich werfe dann mal von heute Bilder hier mit ein, auch wenn schon wieder verdammt gute dabei sind:

Mal keine Action, aber das gehört genau so zum Biken:





Datum 27.06.2009
Ort: Bergisches Land
Biker: ganz viele
Foto: Sibby08

Und hier noch geballte Frauen Power




Datum 27.06.2009
Ort: Bergisches Land
Bikerin: Tazz
Foto: Sibby08


----------



## Race4Hills (27. Juni 2009)

Ich bin fürs erst mit dem Ölberg


----------



## Rote Laterne (27. Juni 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ganz klar Bild 1. Mit etwas gutem Willen erkenne ich in der Burg links auch einen Hauch von Schloss Drachenfels, also Kerngebiet KBU...



Ich auch. Wahrscheinlich weil diese Woche noch gesehen.





Daywalker74 auf Plamort am Rechensee
Foto: Rote Laterne


----------



## Rote Laterne (27. Juni 2009)

Hab noch eins mit Frauenpower:





Rider: Timber und Kalinka
Location: von St. Martin am Kofel auf dem 7er abwärts nach Latsch
Foto: Rote Laterne


----------



## Trekki (27. Juni 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hab hier auch noch 2 Bilder die ich nominieren würde, kann mich aber wieder nicht entscheiden, welches von Beiden.


Bild 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (28. Juni 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Ich werfe dann mal von heute Bilder hier mit ein, auch wenn schon wieder verdammt gute dabei sind:


Mal abgesehen von der Lefty auf dem zweiten Bild finde ich beide super!


----------



## Tazz (28. Juni 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen von der Lefty auf dem zweiten Bild finde ich beide super!



Ich finde* gerade die Lefty* ist das beste Detail von den Fotos ....


----------



## mikkael (28. Juni 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ich finde *gerade die Lefty* ist das beste Detail von den Fotos


Wusst' ich's. *Die Linke.*


----------



## sibby08 (29. Juni 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen von der Lefty auf dem zweiten Bild finde ich beide super!


 
Dann hier mal noch eins mit einer vollständigen Gabel... 




Datum 27.06.2009
Ort: Bergisches Land
Biker: Konfuzius
Foto: Sibby08


----------



## wogru (29. Juni 2009)

Ich kann auch endlich wieder Vorschläge machen:



Datum 26.06.2009
Ort: Trippstadt (Pfälzer Wald)
Biker: Stahlgabi
Foto: wogru


----------



## Handlampe (30. Juni 2009)

Die Abstimmung startet um 17 Uhr. Wenn es also noch Bilder zur Nominierung gibt...immer her damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (30. Juni 2009)

Es sind wieder einmal verdammt viele gute Bilder in diesem Monat im Rennen . Aber leider nur wenige mit einer Bikerin. Aus diesem Grunde hier ein Bild mit gleich zwei (!) Bikerinnen, leicht gezeichnet vom vorhergegangenen Aufstieg :





Datum: 22.06.2009
Location: Nauders in Tirol, Waldtrail nahe Schwarzer See/Grenze CH
Bikerinnen: Rote Laterne/Kalinka
Foto: Eifelwolf


----------



## Deleted 57408 (30. Juni 2009)

Ok! Ich beteilige mich dann auch mal. Aber nur ausnahmsweise, da Dir ja scheinbar noch ein paar Bilder fehlen:

Photograph: petejupp (aus der KBU-Region)
Ort: Albstadt
Veranstaltung: 4. Lauf MTB-Bundesliga
Datum: 14.06.09
Fahrer: Moritz Milatz und Jose Antonio Hermida vom Multivan Merida Biking Team


----------



## Enrgy (30. Juni 2009)

Cool, 2 Downhill-Bilder aus den frühen 90ern


----------



## Kettenfresser (30. Juni 2009)

.


----------



## Handlampe (30. Juni 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Und ich noch schnell
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schade....2 Minuten zu spät


----------



## Kettenfresser (30. Juni 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Schade....2 Minuten zu spät



Dann halt nicht


----------



## Handlampe (14. Juli 2009)

Juhu...mal wieder wenig Material für den Monat. 

Keiner, der ein schönes Bild vom TT-Fest nominieren möchte. Ich persönlich finde die Fotomontage von Melanie nicht schlecht.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (14. Juli 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Keiner, der ein schönes Bild vom TT-Fest nominieren möchte. Ich persönlich finde die Fotomontage von Melanie nicht schlecht.






Oh oh, das gibt Mecker.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (14. Juli 2009)

Datum: 12.07.09
Ort: Zoetermeer/NL
Veranstaltung: UEC Cross Country Europameisterschaft
Fahrerin: Katrin Leumann/SUI
Foto: petejupp







Datum: 12.07.09
Ort: Zoetermeer/NL
Veranstaltung: UEC Cross Country Europameisterschaft
Fahrerin: Natalie Schneitter/SUI
Foto: petejupp






Datum: 12.07.09
Ort: Zoetermeer/NL
Veranstaltung: UEC Cross Country Europameisterschaft
Fahrerin: Anna Szafraniec/POL
Foto: petejupp


----------



## Redfraggle (15. Juli 2009)

Hi petejupp,
das sind ja echt gute Fotos, zwar ein bißchen versaut , aber gelungen.
Aber warum schießt Du nicht mal welche bei einer Tour, wo man die Models auch kennt.Das ist doch gerade das Interessante am Kalender:
Nächstes Jahr die Bilder zu betrachten und einen Wiedererkennungswert zu haben. Sonst könnte ich ja auch in ein Geschäft gehen, und mir einen
professionellen kaufen.
Das soll aber nicht wieder Anstoß zu einer Diskussion sein, nur meine Meinung.
Grüße Barbara


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (15. Juli 2009)

*Speedtrails im Wiedtal:*





Wo: Abfahrt von Hähnen nach Arnsau
Wann: 9.7. 13:58
Wer: enrgy
Wie: Selbstauslöser mit Gorillapod


----------



## sibby08 (15. Juli 2009)

Dann biete ich mal 2 Bilder vom TT-Sommerfest hier an:





Ort: Rotweinwanderweg in Altenahr
Fahrer: Krabbelgruppe
Foto: Sibby08





Ort: Bei Altenahr
Fahrer: Andreas-MTb, Sun909, Merlin und der grüne Frosch
Foto: Sibby08


----------



## wogru (15. Juli 2009)

*Hier wieder ein Vorschlag zu Mädels on Bike*



Bikerin: Stahlgabi
Foto: wogru


----------



## Frau P (15. Juli 2009)

wogru schrieb:


> *Hier wieder ein Vorschlag zu Mädels on Bike*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wir halten und diesen Monat zurück mit Fotos. Gabi sieht echt gut aus auf dem Bild. Bis jetzt mein Sieger. Könnte mir vorstellen, den ganzen Monat drauf zu schaun.


----------



## rpo35 (16. Juli 2009)

Frau P schrieb:


> Wir halten und diesen Monat zurück...


Ich auch. Und das Foto ist echt toll. Was die Race-Bilder angeht - keine Frage, super Fotos. Aber ich sehe das ähnlich wie Barbara.

Ralph


----------



## wogru (16. Juli 2009)

Dem möchte ich mich anschließen !!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (16. Juli 2009)

Hallo Zusammen!

Da der Initiator (Uwe) im letzten Monat sogar eines meiner Bilder fÃ¼r die Abstimmung in die engere Auswahl genommen hat und kÃ¼rzlich wegen noch fehlender Bilder den Aufruf fÃ¼r das Juliblatt gestartet hat habe ich mir gedacht: gut, dann stelle ich noch mal was ein. Kann natÃ¼rlich die hier vorgetragenen Argumente sehr gut nachvollziehen, da meine Bilder schon ziemlich speziell sind. Nehme mir daher die âablehnendeâ Haltung zu Herzen und bin keinesfalls beleidigt oder dergleichen. Freue mich aber, dass die Photos grundsÃ¤tzlich gefallen. [email protected]: Leider habe ich keine groÃe Lust darauf, die Kamera auch mitzunehmen, wenn ich selbst auf dem Rad sitze oder an einer Tour teilnehme. Aber mÃ¶glicherweise gelingt es mir ja irgendwann einmal, bei einem Rennen, an dem der âFlÃ¤mische LÃ¶weâ teilnimmt, ebenfalls vor Ort zu sein. Dann mache ich von dem Pierre, bei dem der Bezug zur Region ja dann hergestellt werden kÃ¶nnte, mal ein paar schÃ¶ne Actionbilder.

SchÃ¶nen GruÃ vom Peter!


----------



## Juppidoo (16. Juli 2009)

Frau P schrieb:


> .... Gabi sieht echt gut aus auf dem Bild. ...




Das muß man nicht als Kompliment verstehen

Nein, wirklich gelungenes Bild

Aber warum fährt Mr. Wogru immer bei den Mädelstouren mit???


----------



## Schnucki (16. Juli 2009)

Ich vote auch für das Bild auf dem Stahlgabi zu sehen ist.

Super tolle Aufnahme und dann noch dieses Lächeln dabei!!!

Sonst sind die Gesichtsausdrücke ja gerne mal mehr in Richtung konzentriet und ernst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (16. Juli 2009)

Schnucki schrieb:


> ...Super tolle Aufnahme und dann noch dieses Lächeln dabei!!!
> 
> Sonst sind die Gesichtsausdrücke ja gerne mal mehr in Richtung konzentriet und ernst...


 
Das lag am vor ihr stehenden Fotografen, ein Mann. "Lächeln" ist immer noch die höflichste Art, anderen die Zähne zu zeigen  .


----------



## Schnucki (16. Juli 2009)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Das lag am vor ihr stehenden Fotografen, ein Mann. "Lächeln" ist immer noch die höflichste Art, anderen die Zähne zu zeigen  .



Das Männer aber auch immer alles gleich persönlich nehmen...


----------



## wogru (16. Juli 2009)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Das lag am vor ihr stehenden Fotografen, ein Mann. "Lächeln" ist immer noch die höflichste Art, anderen die Zähne zu zeigen  .



Bei Gabi ist das ein Reflex, sobald sie eine Kamera sieht muss sie lächeln.

@Juppidoo: das sind die einzigen bei denen ich halbwegs das Tempo halten kann und nicht erst Stunden später am Wartepunkt ankomme


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. Juli 2009)

petejupp schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!
> 
> Da der Initiator (Uwe) im letzten Monat sogar eines meiner Bilder für die Abstimmung in die engere Auswahl genommen hat und kürzlich wegen noch fehlender Bilder den Aufruf für das Juliblatt gestartet hat habe ich mir gedacht: gut, dann stelle ich noch mal was ein. Kann natürlich die hier vorgetragenen Argumente sehr gut nachvollziehen, da meine Bilder schon ziemlich speziell sind. Nehme mir daher die ablehnende Haltung zu Herzen und bin keinesfalls beleidigt oder dergleichen. Freue mich aber, dass die Photos grundsätzlich gefallen. [email protected]: Leider habe ich keine große Lust darauf, die Kamera auch mitzunehmen, wenn ich selbst auf dem Rad sitze oder an einer Tour teilnehme. Aber möglicherweise gelingt es mir ja irgendwann einmal, bei einem Rennen, an dem der Flämische Löwe teilnimmt, ebenfalls vor Ort zu sein. Dann mache ich von dem Pierre, bei dem der Bezug zur Region ja dann hergestellt werden könnte, mal ein paar schöne Actionbilder.
> 
> Schönen Gruß vom Peter!


 
Gerne.


----------



## blitzfitz (20. Juli 2009)

Jetzt habe ich auch mal zwei Vorschläge für den Kalender, die diesen Sommer ein wenig charakterisieren - Sonne, Nässe und Biken. 

Ort: Siebengebirge auf der TT Biergartentour
Fahrer: Kiba
Foto: blitzfitz





Ort: Siebengebirge auf der TT Biergartentour
Fahrer: Barbara, Dagmar und Carsten
Foto: blitzfitz





Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## Handlampe (21. Juli 2009)

Aus den Tiefen des Siebengebirges:
Nachtigallental
15.07.09
Bild: Handlampe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (23. Juli 2009)

Auch nochmal die TT-Sommerfest-Nachlese:






Am Teufelsloch (siehe Schild am Baum!)
Rider: PacMan 
Foto: supasini






In der Teufelslochabfahrt
Rider: (bitte ergänzen!)
Foto: supasini






in den alten Weinbergen, Ende Seilbahnabfahrt
Rider: supasini
Foto: PacMan


----------



## rpo35 (23. Juli 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> (stimmt das?)


Ja


----------



## supasini (23. Juli 2009)

Danke!


----------



## Bagatellschaden (23. Juli 2009)

Zum Vervollständigen: Fahrer auf Bild 2 ist _vertextsc_.


----------



## MieMaMeise (23. Juli 2009)

Hab noch ein Foto vom 05.07. gefunden:




Oberhalb von Altenahr
Auf dem Rad: Helge
Hinter der Linse: ich


----------



## sibby08 (29. Juli 2009)

Ich war gestern Abend noch was mit meinem Epic und meiner EOS im Steinbruch "spielen".
Vielleicht ja was brauchbares dabei:




















Location: Steinbruch Kaldauen
Rider: ich
Foto: ich


----------



## Handlampe (31. Juli 2009)

So, es bleibt euch noch 1 Tag zum nominieren, da ich die Umfrage für den Juli am Samstag starte.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (31. Juli 2009)

Der Juli hatte eine Menge zu bieten, deshalb auch von uns ein  paar Alternativen:
 



Ort: Siegtal/Merten
Fahrer/Fotoknipser : ich/Ines




Ort: Ahrtal
Fahrer/Foto: Ines/ich





Ort: Ahrtal/ Bunte Kuh
Fahrer/Foto: ich/Ines




Ort: Ahrtal/Burg Are
Fahrer/Foto: Ines / ich


----------



## Enrgy (31. Juli 2009)

Slickrock im Elztal






Wo: mittleres Elztal
Wann: 30.7. 17Uhr
Wer: enrgy
Wie: Selbstauslöser


----------



## Konfuzius (2. August 2009)

Der TEAM III KBU-Kandidat 





Ort: Lieserpfad
Datum: 01.08.2009
Fahrerin: Tazz
Bild: Konfuzius


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (2. August 2009)

Das wird schwer: Lefty gegen Lefty  .... 




Edit: Sehe gerade, dass das verschiedene Monate sind: Glück gehabt


----------



## Kettenfresser (3. August 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Das wird schwer: Lefty gegen Lefty  ....



Sind doch zwei verschiedene Monate , daher kein Problem


----------



## ultra2 (3. August 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Sind doch zwei verschiedene Monate , daher kein Problem



Und Energy gewinnt eh nicht.


----------



## Kettenfresser (3. August 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Und Energy gewinnt eh nicht.


----------



## Enrgy (3. August 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Und Energy gewinnt eh nicht.



...und die andere Lefty auch nicht


----------



## Tazz (3. August 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...und die andere Lefty auch nicht



*Doch doch doch* 

​


----------



## Kettenfresser (3. August 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Doch doch doch*
> 
> ​



Also meine Stimme hast du


----------



## Tazz (3. August 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Also meine Stimme hast du




*Super, danke schön ...* 

​


----------



## sun909 (4. August 2009)

Schleimer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (4. August 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Schleimer



Dich mag ich auch


----------



## monsterchen (4. August 2009)

Endlich mal ein Model auf dem Bike , das auch was vom biken versteht.


----------



## Handlampe (4. August 2009)

monsterchen schrieb:


> Endlich mal ein Model auf dem Bike , das auch was vom biken versteht.



Schleimer


----------



## wogru (4. August 2009)

Der Gewinner für August steht doch schon fest. Wir machen ein Gruppenbild beim 24h-Rennen in Duisburg an der Todestreppe.


----------



## Tazz (4. August 2009)

wogru schrieb:


> Der Gewinner für August steht doch schon fest. Wir machen ein Gruppenbild beim 24h-Rennen in Duisburg an der Todestreppe.







*Oh verdammt ......*
 das sind sicher zu viele Konkurrenten 

​


----------



## Race4Hills (4. August 2009)

Im Hunsrück am Rhein 2.8.2009, da wo die Sonne scheint  
Auf dem MTB kurz vor der Serpentine FrauP erwischt
Foto: Race4Hills

Allerding muss ich sagen 
Ort: Lieserpfad
Datum: 01.08.2009
Fahrerin: Tazz
Bild: Konfuzius
ist schon ziemlich Gut wäre mein Favorit 

Gruss Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (4. August 2009)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Der TEAM III KBU-Kandidat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Bild als Oktoberblatt und wir hätten kein Problem zu Biken, schon eine "Hausnummer" für den August.
Aber da kommt bestimmt noch einiges, Sommer, 24H Duisburg usw.

Ich lächle nie so beim Biken, wie oft habt ihr das gemacht


----------



## Konfuzius (5. August 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ich lächle nie so beim Biken, wie oft habt ihr das gemacht



Einmal.
Das ist TEAM III Training: Beim Anblick einer Kamera sofort grinsen 
Ihr scheint anders zu trainieren...


----------



## Delgado (5. August 2009)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Einmal.
> Das ist TEAM III Training: Beim Anblick einer Kamera sofort grinsen
> Ihr scheint anders zu trainieren...



Klasse Bild 

Jetzt zu uns: Wir hatten extra (die Solanum) mal eine Kamera mit zum Nürburgring genommen um mal eigene Bilder machen zu können 

Nu ratet mal wieviele Bilder wir (sie) gemacht haben?!


----------



## joscho (5. August 2009)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Einmal.
> Das ist TEAM III Training: Beim Anblick einer Kamera sofort grinsen
> Ihr scheint anders zu trainieren...



Und da man bei TEAM III entweder in oder auf bzw. durch eine Kamera schaut muss man oft grinsen 



			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Nu ratet mal wieviele Bilder wir (sie) gemacht haben?!



Nicht soo viele. Dat Iris muss mal in das TEAM III Trainingslager


----------



## ultra2 (5. August 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Klasse Bild
> 
> Jetzt zu uns: Wir hatten extra (die Solanum) mal eine Kamera mit zum Nürburgring genommen um mal eigene Bilder machen zu können
> 
> Nu ratet mal wieviele Bilder wir (sie) gemacht haben?!



Wenn man(sie) mit ihrem Gewicht eine Liege kaputt macht, ist man(sie) beschäftigt genug.

Da ist es mit einmal drauf setzen nicht getan.


----------



## Redfraggle (5. August 2009)

wogru schrieb:


> Der Gewinner für August steht doch schon fest. Wir machen ein Gruppenbild beim 24h-Rennen in Duisburg an der Todestreppe.



Abwarten und Tee trinken!


----------



## Delgado (5. August 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Nicht soo viele. Dat Iris muss mal in das TEAM III Trainingslager




Nicht ein einziges


----------



## Levelboss (5. August 2009)

Spielereien an den Katzensteinen bei Satzvey.
4. August 2009
hinter der Kamera: Futzy
davor: ich


----------



## Kettenfresser (5. August 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Abwarten und* Tee trinken*!


Viel zu heiß . Bier ist da schon besser


----------



## monsterchen (5. August 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Schleimer



ooooch, tut mir leid, das du diesmal nicht erster warst .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (5. August 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Viel zu heiß . Bier ist da schon besser



Wo  ???
Bin dabei!


----------



## Redfraggle (8. August 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Wo  ???
> Bin dabei!



Suffköppe!


----------



## Bagatellschaden (12. August 2009)

Während unseres Wallis-Aufenthalts sind viele gute Bilder enstanden. Leider können wir kein Bild mit mehreren Fahrern vorstellen, Uwe. Dafür aber mit Landschaft.

Vielleicht gefällt Dir ja dieses







oder, etwas surrealistischer, jenes:





Die seltsame Optik entstand nicht durch Nachbearbeitung. Die Kamera kam schlichtweg nicht mit den harschen Lichtbedingungen auf 3.000m Höhe klar.

Oben: Abfahrt vom Jungpass, Jungtal. Fahrer: Pacman, Foto: Bagatellschaden.

Unten: Hörnligrat, Mattertal.  Fahrer: Pacman, Foto: Bagatellschaden.
Ich hätte nichts dagegen, wenn Du einen Ausschnitt wählen würdest.

Pascal, magst Du vielleicht auch noch das ein oder andere Bild vorschlagen?

Claus.


----------



## Jule (12. August 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Pascal, magst Du vielleicht auch noch das ein oder andere Bild vorschlagen?


 
Zeig doch mal das tolle Bild, wo einer von euch beiden (ich glaube, es war Pascal) das Rad über so 'ne Geröllhalde trägt und dahinter ist das Matterhorn zu sehen. Das finde ich super!


----------



## Bagatellschaden (12. August 2009)

Jule schrieb:


> Zeig doch mal das tolle Bild, wo einer von euch beiden (ich glaube, es war Pascal) das Rad über so 'ne Geröllhalde trägt und dahinter ist das Matterhorn zu sehen. Das finde ich super!



Dein Wunsch ist mir Befehl. Here you go


----------



## Jule (12. August 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Dein Wunsch ist mir Befehl. Here you go...


Danke!
Schön ist, daß die leicht nach vorne geneigte Haltung von Pascal (ihr Armen mußtet eure bleischweren Räder immer tragen!) in ihrer Achse dem vorderen ebenfalls schräg liegenden Grat des Matterhorns entspricht und eine Parallele dazu bildet...äh, egal...tolles Bild jedenfalls!


----------



## Bagatellschaden (12. August 2009)

Architektin, nicht wahr? Gut erkannt! Ist aber, zugegeben, kein bewusst gewähltes stilistisches Element.


----------



## Redfraggle (12. August 2009)

Das Bild ist echt der Hammer!


----------



## PacMan (12. August 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Architektin, nicht wahr? Gut erkannt! Ist aber, zugegeben, kein bewusst gewähltes stilistisches Element.


Natürlich ist es das! Ich hab mir tierische Rückenschmerzen zugezogen, nur um dort im richtigen Winkel zu stehen!


Ich werde auch noch ein, zwei Bilder nominieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (12. August 2009)

Na komm, so schlimm kann das da gar nicht gewesen sein. Wir hatten doch  vorher extra trainiert.

Apropos tragen: ich hab schon Ideen für's nächste Bikesteiger-Projekt  Vielleicht sollten wir auf dem Weg zum Gardasee noch einen klitzekleinen Umweg machen...


----------



## Redfraggle (13. August 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es das! Ich hab mir tierische Rückenschmerzen zugezogen, nur um dort im richtigen Winkel zu stehen!



Es hat schon immer geheißen: Wer schön sein will, muß leiden !


----------



## Bonnekessel (13. August 2009)

Meine Zielankunft in St. Märgen bei der Deutschen Meisterschaft im Juli. Bin jetzt erst aus dem Urlaub zurück. Meine Freude über den Sieg wollte ich so Ausdruck verleihen. Habe aber vergessen, dass ich in der mittleren Tasche ein Co2-Kartusche hatte (Schmerz)









Fotograf: Herbert Mark (St.Märgen)


Gruß Bonne


----------



## Handlampe (13. August 2009)

****WERBUNG****


KölnBonnUmgebung-Kalender _2010_

Der Kalender von Bikern für Biker der Region


Format: 30x30cm
12 Bilder + Deckblatt

Preis: 21 
Versand: 7 ​


Bestellen könnt ihr einfach hier im Fred. Bis Mitte November nehme ich die Bestellungen entgegen.


----------



## Stunt-beck (13. August 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Meine Zielankunft in St. Märgen bei der Deutschen Meisterschaft im Juli. Bin jetzt erst aus dem Urlaub zurück. Meine Freude über den Sieg wollte ich so Ausdruck verleihen. Habe aber vergessen, dass ich in der mittleren Tasche ein Co2-Kartusche hatte (Schmerz)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das war bestimmt lustig, zumindest für die anderen. Aber trotzdem Glückwunsch.


----------



## Stunt-beck (13. August 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ****WERBUNG****
> 
> 
> KölnBonnUmgebung-Kalender _2010_
> ...



Meine Bestellung hast du, ich hätte da aber noch eine andere Idee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (13. August 2009)

Ich nehme auch einen


----------



## PacMan (13. August 2009)

Gekauft!


----------



## Trekki (13. August 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Bestellen könnt ihr einfach hier im Fred. Bis Mitte November nehme ich die Bestellungen entgegen.


Ich bestelle einen Kalender


----------



## wollschwein (13. August 2009)

bestell,hier jetzt schriftlich 1 exemplar


----------



## Levelboss (14. August 2009)

Für mich bitte auch einen Kalender.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (14. August 2009)

Für uns auch einen


----------



## Mc Wade (14. August 2009)

Hallo Uwe, 
hallo Bikegemeinde,

hätte gern 3 Kalender ! Schon jetzt mein Dank an den Ideengeber und die vielen Fotografen  !
Lass mich wissen wies mit der Bezahlung aussieht - läuft ja sicherlich im vorraus 
Gruss
Willibald


----------



## Rote Laterne (14. August 2009)

Ich möchte bitte 2 !


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. August 2009)

Nehme auch einen


----------



## Handlampe (14. August 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ****WERBUNG****
> 
> 
> KölnBonnUmgebung-Kalender _2010_
> ...



Habe noch vergessen zu sagen, dass es auch dieses Jahr bestimmt wieder eine TT-Weihnachtsfeier geben wird, dort kann man das gute Stück natürlich dann auch abholen....spart sich die Versandkosten...und kann sich das Teil sogar noch mit ein paar Glühwein schön saufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (14. August 2009)

Kleine Info für den September: Es kommen nur Bilder mit mind. 2 Bikern in die engere Auswahl. Sonst denken die Leute noch wir sind alle immer Alleine unterwegs. 
Für den August könnt ihr natürlich weiterhin Alles nominieren, was mit dem radeln zu tun hat.


----------



## yogi71 (14. August 2009)

Hi,

ich hätte auch gern einen Kalender !!!!

LG
Jürgen


----------



## Redfraggle (14. August 2009)

*Cool!*
Hätte ich nicht gedacht, daß dann tatsächlich soviele einen Kalender
möchten.Ist aber auch ne knorke Sache,das mit dem Kalender!


----------



## fittschy (17. August 2009)

bin auch dabei


----------



## MieMaMeise (17. August 2009)

Helge und ich nehmen jeweils auch einen.


----------



## rpo35 (17. August 2009)

Auf dem Weg zum Indemann
Fahrer: Jule & XCRacer
Foto: ich






Durch die Brille
Fahrer: Jule & XCRacer
Foto: ich


----------



## Frau P (17. August 2009)

Wir hätten gern 1 Kalender.


----------



## Race4Hills (21. August 2009)

Tour an der Ahr
mit Kalinka Rote Laterne FrauP und Günther
Foto Race4Hills


----------



## sun909 (21. August 2009)

bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber ich finde Fotos von vorne deutlich schöner 

grüße
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (21. August 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber ich finde Fotos von vorne deutlich schöner
> 
> grüße
> sun909



So pauschal würde ich das nicht sagen


----------



## Race4Hills (21. August 2009)

Die waren einfach zu schnell, ich kam kaum hinterher!



Gruss Jens


----------



## sibby08 (21. August 2009)

Für mich auch ein Kalender!


----------



## Schnegge (22. August 2009)

Ich will auch einen haben 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## PacMan (22. August 2009)

Wie schon mal angedroht, möchte ich auch noch zwei Bilder von unserem Schweiz-Urlaub nominieren:




Claus und Pascal über dem Aletsch-Gletscher.
(Selbstauslöser)




Free Riding am Jungpass.
Fahrer: Claus
Foto: ich


----------



## wogru (24. August 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Wie schon mal angedroht, möchte ich auch noch zwei Bilder von unserem Schweiz-Urlaub nominieren:


Fotos von mir/uns vom Schweizurlaub (GrischaTrailRide) kommen auch bald, dazu muss ich nur erst mal nach Hause kommen.

Grüße aus der Schweiz (z.Z. Flims) !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (25. August 2009)

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage an alle und den Uwe. Was wäre dagegen einzuwenden wenn man den Kalender auf 25 Euro erhöehen würde? Dafür dann die Mehreinnahmen, der Tour der Hoffnung übergeben würde. Dort wird RR gefahren für Krebskranke Kinder und das was gespendet wird kommt zu 100% auch bei den Kindern an. Sollte Interesse bestehen, würde ich mich mit einem der Hauptakteure von der Vor-Tour in Verbindung setzen. Das noch möglichst viele Tourradler einen Kalender bestellen.
So nun seid ihr drann.

Gruß Micha


----------



## Andreas-MTB (25. August 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> []...Tour der Hoffnung ... Dort wird RR gefahren für Krebskranke Kinder ...[]


Wann und wo soll das denn sein? Hast Du 'nen Link dahin?


----------



## Stunt-beck (25. August 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Wann und wo soll das denn sein? Hast Du 'nen Link dahin?



Die Tour war schon. Wenn du aber etwas nachlesen willst unter www.toer-der-hoffnung.de oder www.vor-tour-der-hoffnug.de wir sind anfang August gefahren. Es werden aber zu Gunsten der Tour das ganze Jahr über Aktionen gemacht. Wir könnten dannn entweder das Geld nächstes Jahr der Vor-Tour übergeben wenn sie wieder fährt. Oder ich übergebe es auf der Nachtour der Vortour. Wenn natürlich noch andere sagen wir wollen etwas machen im kommenden Jahr kann man das bündeln. Und dann gemeinsam übergeben. Ich biete mich gerne als Anprechpartner an.


----------



## Jerd (25. August 2009)

Ich glaube, er meint diese Seite: http://www.tour-der-hoffnung.de/


----------



## Stunt-beck (26. August 2009)

Jerd schrieb:


> Ich glaube, er meint diese Seite: http://www.tour-der-hoffnung.de/



Ja genau danke dir, meinte aber auch die Vortour.


----------



## Holzlarer (27. August 2009)

Fahrer: Helge,Marco
Location: Oberhalb Schönwieshütte im Ötztal
Foto: ich


----------



## Bagatellschaden (27. August 2009)

Prima Foto!


----------



## MieMaMeise (27. August 2009)

Helge hat wohl nicht zu viel versprochen als er sagte, dass ihr super Wetter hattet.


----------



## Stunt-beck (28. August 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Helge hat wohl nicht zu viel versprochen als er sagte, dass ihr super Wetter hattet.



Und endlich mal mehr als ein Fahrer auf dem Bild!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Handlampe (28. August 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ich hätte da mal eine Frage an alle und den Uwe. Was wäre dagegen einzuwenden wenn man den Kalender auf 25 Euro erhöehen würde? Dafür dann die Mehreinnahmen, der Tour der Hoffnung übergeben würde. Dort wird RR gefahren für Krebskranke Kinder und das was gespendet wird kommt zu 100% auch bei den Kindern an. Sollte Interesse bestehen, würde ich mich mit einem der Hauptakteure von der Vor-Tour in Verbindung setzen. Das noch möglichst viele Tourradler einen Kalender bestellen.
> So nun seid ihr drann.
> 
> Gruß Micha



Von meiner Seite spricht da nichts dagegen. Man müsste nur mal hören was denn die Kaufinteressierten dazu sagen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (28. August 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Von meiner Seite spricht da nichts dagegen. Man müsste nur mal hören was denn die Kaufinteressierten dazu sagen..


 
Von meiner Seite auch ok.


----------



## Stunt-beck (28. August 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Von meiner Seite spricht da nichts dagegen. Man müsste nur mal hören was denn die Kaufinteressierten dazu sagen..



aus diesem Grund habe ich ja hier die Frage gestellt. Bis jetzt hat sich nur noch keiner geäussert. dein Bruder fand die Idee auch gut.


----------



## PacMan (28. August 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Was wäre dagegen einzuwenden wenn man den Kalender auf 25 Euro erhöehen würde? Dafür dann die Mehreinnahmen, der Tour der Hoffnung übergeben würde.


Yepp, bin einverstanden.


----------



## wollschwein (29. August 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Yepp, bin einverstanden.



dito


----------



## ~TOM~ (29. August 2009)

Für nen guten Zweck....immer


----------



## Andreas-MTB (29. August 2009)

Habe auch nichts dagegen.


----------



## Kettenfresser (29. August 2009)

von mir aus


----------



## Stunt-beck (29. August 2009)

Dann werde ich mich mal um die Vermarktung kümmern.


----------



## fittschy (31. August 2009)

finde ist ne super Idee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (31. August 2009)

Ich werde die Umfrage für den August wohl heute Abend schon starten. Falls also jemand noch Vorschläge für diesen Monat hat...


----------



## Deleted 57408 (31. August 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Falls also jemand noch Vorschläge für diesen Monat hat...



Ich hätte ja noch wirklich tolle Bilder von den Worldcups in Kanada ....


----------



## Korfu (10. September 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ****WERBUNG****
> 
> 
> KölnBonnUmgebung-Kalender _2010_
> ...



Ich hätte auch gerne einen und Spenden ist immer gut
Gruß Korfu


----------



## redrace (10. September 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich werde die Umfrage für den August wohl heute Abend schon starten. Falls also jemand noch Vorschläge für diesen Monat hat...



HUHU 
Ich hab da noch eins.







Fahrer: ganz Viele
Foto:ich
Ort: Die Ville hinter Liblar


----------



## yogi71 (10. September 2009)

Ich glaub er meint das hier: 






LG Yogi


----------



## Stunt-beck (10. September 2009)

Ich hätte da auch noch eins. Das erste dunkle Bild in diesem erst jungem Herbst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (11. September 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ich hätte da auch noch eins. Das erste dunkle Bild in diesem erst jungem Herbst.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 171856



Extrem unscharf , oder 

..... ich hätte gerne noch länger Sommer , das es schon gegen Herbst geht, finde ich nur mittelmäßig


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. September 2009)

Herbst is doch die beste Zeit zum Biken, endlich nicht mehr so viel Staub auf den Trails 

Ich hab noch welche, auch wenns nicht gerade berauschende Bilder sind:






Fahrerin: Freundin von Hubert
Ort: Leogang, Schönleitentrail
Knipser: Hubert 






Fahrer: Hubert
Ort: Leogang, Trail ins Schwarzleotal
Knipser: Hubert






Fahrerin: Freundin von Hubert
Ort: Saalbach
Knipser: Hubert






Fahrerin: Freundin von Hubert
Ort: Leogang, gr. Asitz
Knipser: Hubert

Ich weis,, Format eigentlich unbrauchbar für den Kalender aber einfach nochmal ein paar schöne Sommerbilder


----------



## Stunt-beck (11. September 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Extrem unscharf , oder
> 
> ..... ich hätte gerne noch länger Sommer , das es schon gegen Herbst geht, finde ich nur mittelmäßig



Wir fanden es eigentlich mal wieder ganz lustig im dunkeln über Trails zu gleiten Nicht unscharf nur ein wenig farblos, das kommt davon, weil ich es noch aufgehellt habe. Man sollte ja erkennen das die Holländer auch im dunkeln unterwegs sind. Ich finde den Herbst auch nicht so schlecht. Die Farbenpracht ist doch auch was feines. Vor allem schwitzt man nicht mehr so 

Wir können das ja am Dienstag auf Pützchen ausdiskutieren.

Gruß Micha


----------



## redrace (11. September 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ich glaub er meint das hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HUHU
Genau Master Yoda äh Yogi  ich bin anscheinend zu blöd ein Bild hoch zu laden! Ich kann halt nur Rad fahren!


----------



## Cubanita (14. September 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ****WERBUNG****​
> 
> 
> KölnBonnUmgebung-Kalender _2010_​
> ...


 
Ich würde auch gerne einen kaufen.


----------



## XCRacer (14. September 2009)

Fahrer: Markus
Ort: Dreiborner Hochfläche im Nationalpark Eifel
Am Drücker: Ich (René)
Link


----------



## surftigresa (14. September 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ****WERBUNG****​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hi Uwe,

ich hätte auch gerne einen.


----------



## rpo35 (14. September 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Kleine Info für den September: Es kommen nur Bilder mit mind. 2 Bikern in die engere Auswahl...


...


----------



## mikkael (15. September 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> ich hätte auch gerne einen.


*Due!*


----------



## wogru (15. September 2009)

rpo35 schrieb:


> ...



aber nicht von hinten !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race4Hills (15. September 2009)

Alle wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück ?

Wie war das denn noch für den Monat September.

Min 2 Biker auf dem Bild, hat Uwe das nicht so gesagt ?


Gruss Jens

Ahhh Ja Rpo35 hat es erwähnt.

Na dann schaun wir mal was das so alles was da so alles kommt.

Gruss Jens


----------



## Race4Hills (15. September 2009)

Für September 2009
AlpenCross2009
DÖSI Nr. 4 und DÖSI Nr. 5 LEBT







Biker:
Rote Laterne und RedKing
Lissy und Klaus
Foto: Race4Hills


----------



## Redfraggle (16. September 2009)

Sehr geiles Foto, Jens!
Wird wahrscheinlich wieder sehr schwer werden, sich zu entscheiden!


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. September 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Sehr geiles Foto, Jens!
> Wird wahrscheinlich wieder sehr schwer werden, sich zu entscheiden!



Erst mal schauen was ihr so mitbringt. Die anderen scheinen ja keine Fotos gemacht zu haben.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (16. September 2009)

Doch. Aber sie zeigen nur eine Bikerin oder einen Biker in heroischer Positur und erfüllen damit nicht die verschärften Wettkampfregeln, die eine Anzahl größer zwei abgebildeter Fahrradfahrer vorschreiben. Oder sie sind unscharf.


----------



## Delgado (16. September 2009)

Race4Hills schrieb:


> Für September 2009
> AlpenCross2009
> DÖSI Nr. 4 und DÖSI Nr. 5 LEBT
> 
> ...




Dann ist ja schon wieder 'ne Frau ganz vorne


----------



## Bagatellschaden (16. September 2009)

Dann wird das wohl ein Pinup-Kalender. Sehr praktisch, wo der Daniel doch bald einen Spind zu dekorieren hat...


----------



## mikkael (16. September 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Erst mal schauen was ihr so mitbringt. Die anderen scheinen ja keine Fotos gemacht zu haben.


Frag mich. 

Stelle sie alle zusammen und noch kein Ende in Sicht.


----------



## Race4Hills (20. September 2009)

Klaus bei der Arbeit am Altissimo
Leider nur ein Bike, somit fällt es aus der Wertung ODER 






Lissy und Klaus beim Duschen Variante 1

LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (21. September 2009)




----------



## Handlampe (23. September 2009)

*Änderung KBU Blatt 3*

Da der Fotograf des Gewinnerbildes im März sein Bild zurück genommen hat rückt das 2. platzierte Bild nach.

Hier dürfte es keine Probleme mit dem Macher des Bildes geben....das bin nämlich ich


----------



## supasini (23. September 2009)

das war dieses, oder?






für mich das mit der besten Äktschen bisher - schade!


----------



## wogru (23. September 2009)

Gibt es Gründe warum er es zurückgezogen hat ? Wahrscheinlich hat er die Rechte daran für 1.000.000 Euro oder noch mehr verkauft


----------



## sibby08 (23. September 2009)

Würde mich jetzt auch Interessieren. Vielleicht kann kann der Fotograf / Rider sich mal kurz äußern.
Ist schon ein wenig komisch.


----------



## XCRacer (23. September 2009)

Es gibt Gründe, aber die sind nicht öffentlich. Das möchtet ihr bitte respektieren. Außerdem ist der Einsender des Fotos nicht mehr im Forum registriert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GelattoMaximus (23. September 2009)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Es gibt Gründe, aber die sind nicht öffentlich. Das möchtet ihr bitte respektieren. Außerdem ist der Einsender des Fotos nicht mehr im Forum registriert.


Hält sich jetzt lieber im Rennradforum auf!


----------



## Bagatellschaden (24. September 2009)

Wenn jemand ein Foto nach so langer Zeit wieder zurückzieht, wird er seine Gründe haben. Wenn er sich dazu nicht weiter äussert, wird auch das seine Gründe haben. Wenn er obendrein seinen Account löscht, riecht das einem ganz triftigen Grund - höchstwahrscheinlich ein sehr ernster, der keinen Spielraum für Frotzeleien lässt.

Ein zurückgezogenes Foto muss ich nicht nochmal posten, der Urheber hat es zurückgezogen. Und niemand hier muss sich rechtfertigen; Forderungen nach Erklärung sind nicht gerechtfertigt. Ich wiederhole mich: Wenn keine Gründe genannt werden, dann hat auch das seinen Grund.

Claus.


----------



## ultra2 (24. September 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> ...Und niemand hier muss sich rechtfertigen; Forderungen nach Erklärung sind nicht gerechtfertigt. Ich wiederhole mich: Wenn keine Gründe genannt werden, dann hat auch das seinen Grund.
> 
> Claus.



Ah schön, beim Aufräumen eine Anstandsfibel gefunden. Hättest du doch schon mal früher aufgeräumt.


----------



## PacMan (24. September 2009)

@Claus: Sehr richtig!


----------



## Redfraggle (24. September 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ah schön, beim Aufräumen eine Anstandsfibel gefunden. Hättest du doch schon mal früher aufgeräumt.



Nachkarten ist doof!
Schwamm d´rüber viel cooler!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. September 2009)

.... ned schwade ! LADE ! Raus mit euch und Fotos machen !


----------



## Handlampe (24. September 2009)

Ein Bild von mir welches die Kriterien für diesen Monat wohl erfüllt: Ne Menge Biker drauf:







Geniale Abfahrt von der Bocca dei Foxi nach Anghebini
Königstour des TT-Tripps zum Gardasee.
11.9.09
Foto: Handlampe


----------



## karthäuser (24. September 2009)

Boah was für nen Foto. Hammer. Besser gehts nimmer.

Ach so, Tschüß rpo35


----------



## Felix_the_Cat (24. September 2009)

Wer fährt denn das orangene Mojo? (dacht zuerst es wär Claus auf seinem Heckler)


----------



## Bagatellschaden (24. September 2009)

Das ist der gute Mikkael!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felix_the_Cat (24. September 2009)

Ah, okay!
Das Bild ist echt top und der Trail sieht nach viel Spaß aus! *neid*


----------



## wogru (24. September 2009)

Ich finde wir gehen zur Abstimmung für das 9.Kalenderblatt über, zur Auswahl steht dann nur ein Bild um sicher zu gehen das wir ein mit vielen Bikern bekommen !!


----------



## MieMaMeise (24. September 2009)

Monte Pasubio
Königstour des TT-Tripps zum Gardasee
Fahrer: Melanie, Thomas
 Foto: MieMaMeise




Trail irgendwo am Gardasee 
Fahrer: Pascal, Claus
Foto: MieMaMeise





Monte Pasubio
Königstour des TT-Tripps zum Gardasee
Fahrer: Daniel, Melanie, Mikkael, Olli, Thomas, Jens, Robert
 Foto: Handlampe


----------



## Manni (24. September 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Geniale Abfahrt von der Bocca dei Foxi nach Anghebini


----------



## Handlampe (27. September 2009)

Ich vermisse noch ein paar Nominierungen von Jens. Auf der Pasubio Tour hat er doch ein paar ziemlich geniale Fotos gemacht.


----------



## Race4Hills (28. September 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich vermisse noch ein paar Nominierungen von Jens. Auf der Pasubio Tour hat er doch ein paar ziemlich geniale Fotos gemacht.


Hätte ich glat vergessen












In weiter Ferne am Horizont 2 Biker 






Uwe mit Angstschweiss auf der Stirn






MiMaMeise in Schräglage






Wer war bei der Königsetappe 2009 der TTTler dabei.  ICH






Wie die Schmeißfliegen an der Felswand entlang.






Unglaublich 2-3 Stunden auf über 2000m an der Felsewand entlang.






Hilfestellung, sehr kritische Tragestelle.






Da ging es auch nur noch zu Fuß weiter 

So Uwe ich glaube Du wurdest gut Versorg.

und nun noch mal in einer bessern schärfe das Duschen Bild von Lissy und Klaus.


----------



## Handlampe (28. September 2009)

Ich wiederhole mich gerne: Wahnsinnsbilder. Da wird mir die Auswahl doch ziemlich schwer fallen. Immerhin gibt es schonmal ein paar, die wegen zu wenig Bikern auf dem Bild aus der Wertung fallen.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (28. September 2009)

Schei$$e - wie geil!!! Und das vor der Haustür meines Homespots Gardasee! Da muss ich hin. 
Lieber Uwe: kann ich die GPS-Daten haben?  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Race4Hills (28. September 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole mich gerne: Wahnsinnsbilder. Da wird mir die Auswahl doch ziemlich schwer fallen. Immerhin gibt es schonmal ein paar, die wegen zu wenig Bikern auf dem Bild aus der Wertung fallen.


Das PAAR kannste Grossschreiben, es sind nur 2, aber Du schaffst das schon noch,

Denk an das Deckblatt !

Willst Du noch mehr ????

NeNe lass mal, ich konnte mich bei der Auswahl gerade noch so bremsen, gut das ich nicht entscheiden brauche.
Das überlasse ich schön Dir.

LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (28. September 2009)

Die Bilder sind so gut da brächte man gar keine anderen mehr. Das wäre natürlich auch blöd. Aber so ist es halt.


----------



## RainerZufall (30. September 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Wenn jemand ein Foto nach so langer Zeit wieder zurückzieht, wird er seine Gründe haben. Wenn er sich dazu nicht weiter äussert, wird auch das seine Gründe haben. Wenn er obendrein seinen Account löscht, riecht das einem ganz triftigen Grund - höchstwahrscheinlich ein sehr ernster, der keinen Spielraum für Frotzeleien lässt.
> 
> Ein zurückgezogenes Foto muss ich nicht nochmal posten, der Urheber hat es zurückgezogen. Und niemand hier muss sich rechtfertigen; Forderungen nach Erklärung sind nicht gerechtfertigt. Ich wiederhole mich: Wenn keine Gründe genannt werden, dann hat auch das seinen Grund.
> 
> Claus.





PacMan schrieb:


> @Claus: Sehr richtig!


...


----------



## Bagatellschaden (30. September 2009)

Hi Ralph.


----------



## Handlampe (8. Oktober 2009)

Soo, langsam dürften wieder alle in heimischen Gefilden unterwegs sein. Also, schön die Kameras in's wasser und schlammdichte Säckchen und Fotos machen...


----------



## wogru (9. Oktober 2009)

Sonntag ist SIT-Indian Summer, Kamera habe ich dabei, vielleicht klappt es ja auch mit einem schönem Bild


----------



## Handlampe (13. Oktober 2009)

Hmm, mal wieder sehr wenig Input diesen Monat....um genau zu sein...null Input...was ist los...Alle Schönwetterknipser ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich trauere noch um meine gestohlene Nikontasche inkl. D300, P90, die Linsen und die ganzen Bilder!


----------



## Enrgy (13. Oktober 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Ich trauere noch um meine gestohlene Nikontasche inkl. D300, *P90*, die Linsen und die ganzen Bilder!



Die sollten doch recht günstig zu bekommen sein...







Oder handelt es sich gar um die hier?


----------



## Handlampe (13. Oktober 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Ich trauere noch um meine gestohlene Nikontasche inkl. D300, P90, die Linsen und die ganzen Bilder!




Uff...hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden: Tasche *inklusive* der Kameras.....ach du schei$$e. Wo ist das denn passiert?


----------



## mikkael (13. Oktober 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Uff...hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden: Tasche *inklusive* der Kameras.....ach du schei$$e. Wo ist das denn passiert?


In Barcelona ist es passiert, ins Wohnmobil wurde eingebrochen. Tasche samt Nikon-Kameras, Linsen, Laptop (diesmal nicht von mir), Fernglas, Camcorder, also insgesamt Sachen um die 7.000 â¬, plus die ganzen Fotos und Aufnahmen. 

Mein Rennrad, was frei im Raum stand, hat er nicht einmal berÃ¼hrt. 

Mein Kumpel, der bei der Reise dabei war, einer der fÃ¼hrenden AtmosphÃ¤renforscher der Welt, ist kurz davor seinen Job und die Forschungsgelder zu verlieren, da auf dem (wertlosen Dell-) Laptop sÃ¤mtliche Forschungsdaten aus dem Antarktis darauf waren. Die suchen fieberhaft nach dem Backup.

Tja, wenn wir Mist bauen, muss es irgendwie spektakulÃ¤r sein.

Mikkael


----------



## Redking (13. Oktober 2009)

Damit Uwe nicht verzweifelt!Das es keine Fotos gibt!



Ort Münster.
Tag der Deutschen Einheit.
Fahrer der der schreibt.


----------



## Tinchen12 (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich dachte, Du fährst keine Rennen.


----------



## Enrgy (14. Oktober 2009)

War ja auch eher ein Stau...




mikkael schrieb:


> ...da auf dem (wertlosen Dell-) Laptop sämtliche Forschungsdaten aus dem Antarktis darauf waren. Die suchen fieberhaft nach dem Backup...



Sorry, aber wer solche wichtigen Daten nicht irgendwie sichert, dem gehört es nicht anders! Kein Mitleid!


----------



## Enrgy (14. Oktober 2009)

.


----------



## mikkael (14. Oktober 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Kein Mitleid!


Zeig wenig Liebe! 

Hast allerdings Recht, auch er hat mit sich selbst kein Mitleid. Man lernt ja nie aus! 

Als Schluss*volker*ung habe ich beschlossen, NIE WIEDER die Karte in der Kamera zu lassen. Die Bilder sind einfach unbezahlbar, unersetzlich.

VG Mikkael


PS. Ich war lange auf der Suche nach dem idealen Rucksack für DSLR für unterwegs und glaube nun endlich fündig geworden zu sein. Mit etwas aufwand passt sogar die kleine Camelbakblase ins Laptopfach.


----------



## sibby08 (14. Oktober 2009)

Da Uwe noch ein paae Bilder braucht. Ich war gestern den halben Tag in der Wahnerheide (Kölner Bereich) dabei nürlich auch ein paar Foto´s gemacht. In diesem Gebiet sind Übrigens auch noch sehr viele schöne Trails und alles flach.













Location: Wahnerheide
Fahrer: Sibby08
Fotograf: Sibby08


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkael (19. Oktober 2009)

Hier mein Input für Oktober:







*Titel:* Bikerherbst
*Location:* Dahn, Pfälzer Wald
*Rider:* Mr Sunday
*Shooter:* Yours truly
*Tourenbericht:* Hier!


----------



## GelattoMaximus (19. Oktober 2009)

Der Biker ist ja voll unscharf.


----------



## wogru (19. Oktober 2009)

GelattoMaximus schrieb:


> Der Biker ist ja voll unscharf.



Na und ? Ne scharfe Biene habe ich bisher noch nicht auf ´nem Bike gesehen, wenigstens nicht als Vorschlag für den Kalender
 (ich glaube ich schreibe mich um Kopf und Kragen)


----------



## GelattoMaximus (19. Oktober 2009)

Seit wann radeln Bienen, die können doch fliegen.


----------



## mikkael (19. Oktober 2009)

GelattoMaximus schrieb:


> Der Biker ist ja voll unscharf.


Der ist so!


----------



## yogi71 (19. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal was von uns! 





Location: Ville
Fahrer: ganz viele
Fotograf: Yogi71





Location: Ville
Fahrer: ganz viele
Fotograf: Yogi71




Location: Ville
Fahrer: ganz viele
Fotograf: Yogi71


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Oktober 2009)

wart ihr auf angeltour oder warum hat der eine da ne wathosen an ?


----------



## yogi71 (19. Oktober 2009)

He Hubert,

bist Du neidisch???

LG
Yogi


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Oktober 2009)

Ein wenig schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (19. Oktober 2009)

Bestimmt wegen der Farbe?


----------



## on any sunday (19. Oktober 2009)

GelattoMaximus schrieb:


> Der Biker ist ja voll unscharf.



Der Herr hatte am Wochenende diverse Probleme mit seinen elektronischen Spielzeugen.


----------



## Handlampe (22. Oktober 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Hier mal was von uns!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sachma Jürgen

Das ist ja wirklich schön bei euch mit den vielen Seen...aber kannst du deine Leute mal animieren vieleicht auch mal Rad zu fahren auf den Bildern....und nicht nur in der Gegend rum zu stehen.


Ansonsten ist die Ausbeute diesen Monat ja nicht besonders groß. Leider gibt es von mir warscheinlich auch keine Bilder mehr: Meine geplante Fototour am Sonntag mit unseren ganzen Trialspezialisten fällt warscheinlich auch in's Wasser.
Ich hoffe mal das ich bei den Ombas am Samstag noch ein paar schöne Bilder machen kann.


----------



## yogi71 (22. Oktober 2009)

> Sachma Jürgen
> 
> Das ist ja wirklich schön bei euch mit den vielen Seen...aber kannst du deine Leute mal animieren vieleicht auch mal Rad zu fahren auf den Bildern....und nicht nur in der Gegend rum zu stehen.


 
Na ja, auf dem ersten Bild fahren sie ja halb!  Ich habe schon was, aber da muss ich die Abgelichteten erstmal fragen ob sie berühmt werden wollen!

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## mikkael (22. Oktober 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist die Ausbeute diesen Monat ja nicht besonders groß.


Abwarten. Es sind noch 9 Tage.


----------



## yogi71 (22. Oktober 2009)

mmmmmmh, vielleicht das hier?? Ich denke die Genehmigung meiner Frau hab ich!





Location: Ville
Fahrer: Yogine & thomas-koeln
Fotograf: Yogi71 

oder das, hier wird gefahren. Langsam aber sie fahren!






Location: Ville
Fahrer: ganz viele
Fotograf: Yogi71


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (22. Oktober 2009)

Hab' auch ein paar Angebote ...



Location: Monte Roen
Fahrer: Jochen
Foto: Stefan_SIT



Location: Pra Marin, Nähe Malga Roen
Fahrer: Stefan_SIT
Foto: Jochen



Location: Montiggler Seen
Fahrer: Stefan_SIT
Foto: Jochen



Location: Vinschgau-Radweg Höhe Reschensee
Fahrer: unbekannt
Foto: Stefan_SIT



Location: gibt's nur per pn 
Fahrer: Stefan_SIT
Foto: Jochen



Location: Blick von Plamort ins Vinschgau
Fahrer: Stefan_SIT
Foto: Jochen



Location: Abfahrt vom Monte Gazza nach Ranzo
Fahrer: Jochen
Foto: Stefan_SIT



Location: Fake-Shot Nähe Piller
Fahrer: Stefan_SIT
Foto: Jochen



Location: Ehrwald-Lärchenwald
Fahrer: Jochen
Foto: Stefan_SIT



Location: Blindsee-Trail
Fahrer: Jochen
Foto: Stefan_SIT


----------



## MTB-Kao (22. Oktober 2009)

Was mir auffällt ist dass die Hauptmotive meistens in der Mitte des Bildes liegen. Dadurch verpasst ihr eine Menge Potential in der Bildgestaltung. Mein Tipp: Googlet mal nach dem "Goldenen Schnitt" (Drittellösung)

Trotzdem: schöne Bilder dabei !


----------



## mikkael (22. Oktober 2009)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Hab' auch ein paar Angebote ...


Mann, hast du den Monat gerettet! Herrlich!


----------



## wogru (22. Oktober 2009)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Hab' auch ein paar Angebote ...





MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Was mir auffällt ist dass die Hauptmotive meistens in der Mitte des Bildes liegen. Dadurch verpasst ihr eine Menge Potential in der Bildgestaltung. Mein Tipp: Googlet mal nach dem "Goldenen Schnitt" (Drittellösung)
> 
> Trotzdem: schöne Bilder dabei !


Wo ist das Problem, der Biker ist doch nicht in der Bildmitte und die Landschaft verdeckt er auch nicht

@Stefan_SIT


----------



## Handlampe (22. Oktober 2009)

Uff...ich pack meine Kamera wieder ein, die Bilder sind ja kaum zu toppen Stefan: KLASSE


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Oktober 2009)

wenns noch zwei bilder mehr wären könnt man davon ja schon allein nen kalender fertigen


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. Oktober 2009)

Das ist ja der Hammer, jedes Bild ein Traum


----------



## Stefan_SIT (23. Oktober 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Das ist ja der Hammer, jedes Bild ein Traum


@all: danke für die Blumen! Sind Zufallstreffer - hat definitiv an den Licht- und Wetterverhältnissen im "goldenen Oktober" gelegen. 
@Uwe: ich halte ja immer nur drauf und mache mir vorher eher wenig Gedanken, also lass' deine Kamera besser draussen! 
@Lars: ich weiß, "goldener Schnitt" sieht anders aus - is' mir aber egal ...  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## on any sunday (23. Oktober 2009)

Monte Roen bei klarem Wetter, sehr lecker. Fuer Zufallsbilder alle sehr fein, besonders auch der Ortlerblick. ;-)

Gruesse

Mikele


----------



## yogi71 (23. Oktober 2009)

Da braucht man ja gar keine Bilder mehr schicken!!!! Die sind ja Klasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (23. Oktober 2009)

Will jetzt nicht in J.-Penetranz verfallen, aber bei Interesse gäbe es hier noch mehr schöne Pics ...

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## supasini (24. Oktober 2009)

ich wag mich auch noch mal aus der Deckung: zurück vom Moselurlaub konnte ich cepaea am letzten Tag überreden, mal die Fotografin auf einer genialen Trailabfahrt zu spielen. Die Bilder kommen zwar bei weitem nicht an die von StefanSIT ran, aber trotzdem hier die beiden besten:












Location: Cochem, Brauseley-Abfahrt
Rider: supasini
an der Knipse: cepaea


----------



## redrace (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich versuche es auch noch mal! Ist zwar nur das Vorderrad drauf aber dafür habe ich während der Fahrt fast auf dem Boden gelegen!





Ort: Ville
Fahrer: Ich
Foto: auch ich

Sorry für das Produktplacement!


----------



## Handlampe (25. Oktober 2009)

Auch wenn ich gegen die Traumbilder von Stefan nicht wirklich anstinken kann schick ich doch noch Eins aus der Heimat an den Start:






Ort: Silbersee (Ville)
Fahrer: Claus und Barbara
Datum :25.10.09
Bild: Handlampe


----------



## Bagatellschaden (26. Oktober 2009)

Hey, das ist ja super geworden. Klasse!


----------



## sibby08 (26. Oktober 2009)

Für mich ist es ein klassisches Oktober Bild, sehr schöne Farben


----------



## Stefan_SIT (26. Oktober 2009)

Klasse Bild! 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## on any sunday (26. Oktober 2009)

So wird das nix. Kein goldener Schnitt, die Bikers sind zu klein, zu schnell, die Farben zu kitschig, Bild zu spiegelig. Foto ist also absolute Pixelverschwendung.


----------



## ultra2 (26. Oktober 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Für mich ist es ein klassisches Oktober Bild, sehr schöne Farben



Da kann ich dir nur Recht geben. 

Mountainbiken steht hier auch wirklich nicht zu sehr im Vordergrund, aber der Trend geht ja eh zu Landschaftsaufnahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (26. Oktober 2009)

Uwe, bitte noch die Blätter ausm Teich und die Flecken vom Himmel "shoppen"...

Ansonsten, sorry SIT, meine 3 Stimmen gehen an dieses Bild!


----------



## Bagatellschaden (26. Oktober 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> meine 3 Stimmen gehen an dieses Bild!



Huch? Hast Du jetzt schon Buchungen auf Deine - äh.. Überhangmandate? 
Hmm. Da muss ich wohl nochmal an den Preisen drehen.


----------



## mikkael (26. Oktober 2009)

Was ist das hier, ne Kuschelecke? 

@Suppesini
Selbstportraits sind nicht erlaubt, vor allem schon wieder mit *dem Bike*. Gibt es mitterweile jemand, ausser *die @enrgy's* der willens eine andere Marke fährt? Wie ALDI ey.  

@Völkchen
Gib deine WP-Geheimnisse nicht unnötig preis. Hmm, rechnen wir mal zusammen: Einmal die Pulsuhr + die Tacho auf'm Lenker macht 2 nachweisliche Einheiten je einmal Brötchen holen.  

@Uwe
Mr Ricky Carmichael hat Recht. Du warst mal besser!  - 

Prognose: SIT gewinnt! 

Jetzt haut mal alle drauf..


----------



## Bagatellschaden (26. Oktober 2009)

Nee, nee, Mikkael, so geht das nicht. Wenn Du möchtest, dass man Dir psychische Erkrankungen unterstellt oder wenn Du einfach nur unbeliebt werden willst, dann reicht es nicht, hier ein paar pseudounflätige Bemerkungen zu verbreiten. 

Du braucht  einen Zweitaccount!


----------



## mikkael (26. Oktober 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Du brauchst einen Zweitaccount!


Du hast so was von Recht.


----------



## Enrgy (26. Oktober 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Du braucht  einen Zweitaccount!





mikkael schrieb:


> Du hast so was von Recht.




juchhu wäre jetzt frei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GelattoMaximus (26. Oktober 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> juchhu wäre jetzt frei...


Da kann er ja endlich zu seinem Bockmist stehen. Oder unterwandert er gerade die Tomburger und kommt mit neuen Mitgliedsanträgen angeschissen!
Vielleicht bekommt er ja auch Amnestie bei bei dem Euskirchenern.


----------



## mikkael (26. Oktober 2009)

GelattoMaximus schrieb:


> unterwandert er gerade die Tomburger


Persönliches Erscheinen ist Pflicht bei uns.


----------



## supasini (26. Oktober 2009)

GelattoMaximus schrieb:


> Da kann er ja endlich zu seinem Bockmist stehen. Oder unterwandert er gerade die Tomburger und kommt mit neuen Mitgliedsanträgen angeschissen!
> Vielleicht bekommt er ja auch Amnestie bei bei dem Euskirchenern.



wo auch immer: bei uns SICHER NICHT!!!    (außer er tritt aus dem v aus, bei RSV Eu und DIMB ein und hält sich im Forum in zukunft nur noch werbefrei und ohne ellenlnage Zitatserien auf)


----------



## Enrgy (26. Oktober 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Persönliches Erscheinen ist Pflicht bei uns.



Oh, cool, das heißt eure Einträge zählen nur, wenn alle Teammitglieder zusammen fahren?


----------



## mikkael (26. Oktober 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> wo auch immer: bei uns SICHER NICHT!!!    (außer er tritt aus dem v aus, bei RSV Eu und DIMB ein und hält sich im Forum in zukunft nur noch werbefrei und ohne ellenlnage Zitatserien auf)


Reg dich nicht auf, Martin. 

schreibe eine nette Eifelrunde aus, mit reichlich Kaffee- und Fotopausen für uns Junggesellen. Bin nun seit 18 Stunden nicht mehr in der Eifel, kämpfe gegen massive Entzugserscheinungen. 

Die Papiere für den Beitritt legst du anschliessend zur Unterschrift vor. 

VG Mikkael


----------



## GelattoMaximus (26. Oktober 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Persönliches Erscheinen ist Pflicht bei uns.





			
				Harkan schrieb:
			
		

> Voll kraaaass, du hast es nicht geraaaaallt



Die Finnen die Spinnen!


----------



## Handlampe (26. Oktober 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Uwe, bitte noch die Blätter ausm Teich und die Flecken vom Himmel "shoppen"...
> 
> Ansonsten, sorry SIT, meine 3 Stimmen gehen an dieses Bild!




...wenn ich das zugeben darf: Ich hab schon ein wenig "geshoppt": Hinter den beiden radelnden Models sitzen nämlich eigentlich zwei Leute auf der Bank, wenn man genau hinschaut sieht man die Spiegelung im Wasser. Naja, bei dem runtergerechneten Bild kaum zu sehen.

Ausserdem habe ich mich später auch ein wenig geärgert. Meine beiden Models haben ja auf den Bildern immer Stehversuche machen müssen, wegen der langen Belichtungszeiten. 
Cleverer wäre eine Doppelbelichtung einmal mit und einmal ohne Biker gewesen-der Bildwinkel wäre ja dank Stativ gleich geblieben...naja...ich übe noch


----------



## Stefan_SIT (26. Oktober 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ... Ausserdem habe ich mich später auch ein wenig geärgert. Meine beiden Models haben ja auf den Bildern immer Stehversuche machen müssen, wegen der langen Belichtungszeiten.
> Cleverer wäre eine Doppelbelichtung einmal mit und einmal ohne Biker gewesen-der Bildwinkel wäre ja dank Stativ gleich geblieben...naja...*ich übe noch*


Siehste, das isses ... üben darfst du nicht! ... mach's wie ich - einfach hirnlos draufhalten ... 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Bagatellschaden (26. Oktober 2009)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Siehste, das isses ... üben darfst du nicht! ... mach's wie ich - einfach hirnlos draufhalten ...



Genau. Bei Helmut Newton ist die Kamera nämlich auch immer aus Versehen losgegangen. Gerade als er sie wegpacken wollte, weil das Modell nicht mehr stillsitzen konnte.


----------



## Enrgy (26. Oktober 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ... sitzen nämlich eigentlich zwei Leute auf der Bank, wenn man genau hinschaut sieht man die Spiegelung im Wasser...



Wie, was, die Billich-Software kann die Spiegelungen nicht gleich mit wegrechnen? War sicher wieder in soner Kompjuterbild-Heft-CD, wa?!




Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Genau. Bei Helmut Newton ist die Kamera nämlich auch immer aus Versehen losgegangen. Gerade als er sie wegpacken wollte, weil das Modell nicht mehr stillsitzen konnte.



Hieß der nich Isaac Newton? LOL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (26. Oktober 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Hieß der nich Isaac Newton? LOL



Seufz.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (26. Oktober 2009)

Wie hieß das so schön bei Asterix & Obelix:

General Strategus: Sie sind alle so dumm, und ich bin ihr Chef. Schluchz.


----------



## Enrgy (26. Oktober 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Wie hieß das so schön bei Asterix & Obelix



du meinst Bud Spencer und Terence Hill... *wegduck*


----------



## mikkael (27. Oktober 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Sie sind alle so dumm, und ich bin ihr Chef. Schluchz.


Herrlich.


----------



## GelattoMaximus (27. Oktober 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Wie hieß das so schön bei Asterix & Obelix:
> 
> General Strategus: *Sie sind alle so dumm, und ich bin ihr Chef.* Schluchz.


Trifft das jetzt auf mikkael zu.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (27. Oktober 2009)

GelattoMaximus schrieb:


> Trifft das jetzt auf mikkael zu.



Nein, auf Mikkael nicht. 

Ich bin nicht sein Chef.


----------



## mikkael (27. Oktober 2009)

Iceman ist sichtlich verwirrt.


----------



## Enrgy (27. Oktober 2009)

mikkael schrieb:


> Iceman ist sichtlich verwirrt.



Jo, Kimi Raikkönen weiß auch noch nicht, wo er nächstes Jahr fährt...


----------



## mikkael (27. Oktober 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Jo, Kimi Raikkönen weiß auch noch nicht, wo er nächstes Jahr fährt.



Der weiss nicht einmal, wo er dieses Jahr fährt! 

Auch ne Finne. Saufen und Autofahren, sonst nix. 

Wir haben diesen anständigen Fred so was von vergewaltigt. Ich spamme ab sofort nichts mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (27. Oktober 2009)

Hier noch ein Foto von unserer Tour am Sonntag
Ich weiß damit kann ich zwar auch keinen Blumentopf gewinnen. Setze es aber trotzdem rein.


----------



## redrace (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich hätte da noch eins.






Ort: Siebengebirge
Fahrer: Kumpel
Foto: ich


----------



## Futzy (31. Oktober 2009)

_Fahrer: Henning (Futzy)
Foto: Supasini
Wann: 31.10.09
Wo: Ahrbergen, Einstig zu den schönen Kurven vom "Alfred-Dahm-Turm Trail"_


----------



## Handlampe (1. November 2009)

Eine kurze Info zum weiteren Verlauf im KBU Kalender:

Novemberbilder können nur noch bis zum 22.11. eingereicht werden (Es gelten auch noch die Bilder vom 31.10.).  Dann folgt die letzte Abstimmung und ich werde den Kalender in Druck geben.
Nach der jetzigen aktuellen Abstimmung wird dann im November noch eine Weitere  über das letzte Kalenderbild folgen. Im Pool sind dann alle 2. platzierten Bilder aller Abstimmungen.


----------



## on any sunday (2. November 2009)

Tja, war in der Fränkischen Schweiz unterwegs und hatte die dicke Knipse mitgenommen. Leider wurde aus den vorhergesagten 12 Grad mit Sonnenschein 3 bis 7 Grad, Nebel und hohe Bewölkung. Nicht die idealen Fotobedingungen. Dafür ist in Franken die Brauereidichte wirklich sehr lecker. 

Orte: Pottensteintrails und Wisent Tal Umrundung, Fahrer/Knipser: Doktore Oliver oder Herr Sonntag





Vertikal Smiles





Der Burgherr kommt.





Im Druidenhain





Pottensteiner Heide





Hoch über Pottenstein





Hoch über Pottenstein 2





Hoch über Pottenstein 3





Auf dem Frankenweg


----------



## Enrgy (2. November 2009)

Oh mann, was wären das für Bilder bei Sonne + blauem Himmel geworden 


PS: beim dritten und letzten Bild zucken meine rechte Hand und der linke Zeigefinger so komisch....
Die 2-3 Mal im Jahr, die man als Rheinländer in solch einem Gelände mit dem Moped über die Felsen zirkeln durfte, waren immer wie Weihnachten und Geburtstag zusammen...naja, auch schon bald 30 Jahre her...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (2. November 2009)

seeehr schön - macht Lust auf "auch ma!"


----------



## Handlampe (4. November 2009)

Ich habe eine kleine Tabelle mit den Bestellungen fÃ¼r den Kalender erstellt.

Pro Kalender gehen 3â¬ als Spende an die "Tour der Hoffnung"

Ich brÃ¤uchte dann auch noch die Info der einzelnen Besteller ob der Kalender abgeholt wird, oder ob ich ihn zuschicken soll.
Dabei fallen dann leider noch 8â¬ pro Paket an Versand- und Verpackungskosten an.



Tabelle

Falls ihr euch noch nicht in der Tabelle wieder findet und trotzdem so ein SchmuckstÃ¼ck haben wollt, dann meldet euch.


----------



## surftigresa (5. November 2009)

Einmal abholen bitte.


----------



## Trekki (5. November 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte dann auch noch die Info der einzelnen Besteller ob der Kalender abgeholt wird, oder ob ich ihn zuschicken soll.
> Dabei fallen dann leider noch 8 pro Paket an Versand- und Verpackungskosten an.



Wo ist der/die Abholpunkt(e) ?


----------



## Cubanita (6. November 2009)

Ich würde den Kalender auch gerne abholen.


----------



## Schnegge (6. November 2009)

Hole mir auch was ab...


----------



## Handlampe (7. November 2009)

Herzlichen Dank an alle Teilnehmer der letzten Umfrage. Hat sich also doch das Bild mit den kitschigsten Farben durchgesetzt.

In ein paar Tagen folgt dann die nächste Umfrage mit den jeweils 2.Platzierten eines jeden Monats.


----------



## Handlampe (10. November 2009)

Für Alle, die den Kalender abholen möchten gibt es hier einen öffentlichen Termin inc. Tour und Verköstigung.


----------



## Rote Laterne (10. November 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich habe eine kleine Tabelle mit den Bestellungen für den Kalender erstellt.
> 
> Pro Kalender gehen 3 als Spende an die "Tour der Hoffnung"
> 
> ...



Hole mir die Schmuckstücke am 20.12. ab. Willst Du auch dann erst das Geld oder soll ich überweisen?


----------



## Handlampe (10. November 2009)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (10. November 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Für Alle, die den Kalender abholen möchten gibt es hier einen öffentlichen Termin inc. Tour und Verköstigung.


Hallo Handlampe,
bin brennend am Kalender interessiert, kann ihn aber leider nicht abholen.
Bitte PN über Modalitäten an mich.


----------



## Handlampe (10. November 2009)

Zur Zeit liegen mir 38 Bestellungen vor.
Die Tabelle gibt es im Anhang


----------



## Handlampe (17. November 2009)

So, liebe Leut, es dürfen noch bis zum 22. Vorschläge für das letzte Blatt im Kalender gemacht werden.


----------



## Schildbürger (18. November 2009)

Chic! Sieht Klasse aus!  
Hallo dann ich möchte auch einen Kalender haben. 
Ich weis aber noch nicht ob ich ihn abholen kann.
Wer aus der Region Leverkusen / GL kommt und den Kalender bei mir abholen möchte, (ggf. bringe ich ihn mit dem Fahrrad auch vorbei  ) würde ich eine Sammelbestellung beim Uwe machen. Das Porto wird durch die Anzahl dann geteilt, bei Unbekannten nur mit Vorkasse. 
Bitte PN an mich.


----------



## Eifelwolf (18. November 2009)

Ich möchte auch einen, den ich tendenziell natürlich abholen werde .


----------



## Kettenfresser (18. November 2009)

..


----------



## Bagatellschaden (18. November 2009)

Vielleicht sollte es ihm jemand sagen.


----------



## Handlampe (22. November 2009)

Letzter Aufruf an alle Fotografen: Heute ist dann der absolut letzte Möglichkeit um ein Bild für den Kalender zu nominieren.

*Morgen geht es dann zur definitiv letzten Wahl für den KBU Kalender 2010*​


----------



## Spooky (26. November 2009)

Tach, welches Format sollte der Kalender nochmal haben ? 29,4 x 20,7 und noch ein paar andere Formate gibt's noch bis Montag bei http://www.photodose.de/ für 7,99 Euro, nur so als Tipp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (29. November 2009)

Achtung Achtung

Heute letzte Chance einen KBU Kalender zu bestellen!

Wer den Kalender noch haben möchte, der schreibt bitte ein PN an Herrn Handlampe.
Ab morgen ist eine Bestellung nicht mehr möglich, da der Kalender in Druck geht.

Nicht lange überlegen BESTELLEN Ist ja auch für einen guten Zweck.


----------



## Handlampe (30. November 2009)

Im Anhang hab ich hier die endgültige Liste mit den Bestellungen für den Kalender


----------



## wogru (30. November 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Im Anhang hab ich hier die endgültige Liste mit den Bestellungen für den Kalender



Wie sieht es denn nun mit bezahlen aus ?


----------



## Handlampe (30. November 2009)

Soo, die Bestellung ist raus. 
Laut Poster XXL dauert der Druck 7 Arbeitstage.
Da ich Vorkasse leisten musste wäre mir als Zahlung für die einzelnen Kalender am liebsten wenn ihr mir das Geld überweisen würdet.
Ich schicke jedem Besteller meine Kontodaten zu.


----------



## Handlampe (30. November 2009)

Na, dann schon mal vielen Dank an den *Udo* alias sibby, der direkt mal 5â¬ als Spende zu dem Betrag addiert hat.
Ich werde dann hin und wieder die PDF Datei mit den ZahlungseingÃ¤ngen posten.
Hier kÃ¶nnen dann auch alle nochmal schauen wieviel sie bezahlen mÃ¼ssen.


----------



## Handlampe (1. Dezember 2009)

Ein weiterer Dank an Lissy und Wolfgang für ihre Spenden.


P.S. 2 Kalender hab ich übrigens noch zusätzlich im Ärmel. Wer also noch Einen will. In diesem Zusammenhang: Was ist los Claus??? Du bist auf den meisten Bildern drauf und willst keinen ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (1. Dezember 2009)

dann würde ich doch Bilder von Nichtbestellern in Zukunft nicht mehr zulassen


----------



## yogi71 (1. Dezember 2009)

Ach ja, ich komme meinen bei der Tour abholen! 

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Handlampe (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich möchte nochmal darauf hinweisen, das der Versand 8 kostet. Dies setzt sich aus 7 Versandkosten + Verpackung zusammen. Ich kann das Teil ja schlecht in einer Plastiktüte verschicken. Also bitte denkt daran.


----------



## Handlampe (4. Dezember 2009)

SUPER

Sehr viele Bikekolleginnen und Kollegen haben mehr bezahlt als sie eigentlich sollten. Das Spendenkonto füllt sich 

Im Anhang gibt es wieder die aktuelle Liste.


und übrigens: Habe gerade die Bestätigung bekommen: 


*Die Kalender sind fertig und versendet​*

...natürlich erstmal an mich.....ich bin ja sooo gespannt.


----------



## Handlampe (5. Dezember 2009)

Die Kalender sind da !!!​

Ich bin sehr zufrieden.....sehen sehr schick aus.
Auch wenn Poster XXL ein wenig teurer vom Druck sein sollte, von der Qualität bin ich noch nie entäuscht worden.


----------



## Redfraggle (5. Dezember 2009)

Kann ich meiner Lampe nur zustimmen, sehr feiner Kalender!
Ihr werdet begeistert sein !


----------



## Handlampe (9. Dezember 2009)

Hmm, so ganz begreife ich das nicht mit der Post. Letztes Jahr habe ich einen Kalender für 6,95  versendet. Gerade habe ich 4 Pakete zur Post gebracht zu je 4,40  Porto.
Also haben alle, die den Kalender geschickt haben wollten ein wenig zu viel bezahlt.
Bei 4,40  Porto + 1 für Verpackung bleiben ein Rest von 2,60 zu den bezahlten 8.

Wer das Geld zurück haben will, dem kann ich das selbstverständlich zurück überweisen. Ansonsten schreibe ich es der Spendenkasse gut. 

Sorry, war so nicht beabsichtigt.


----------



## PacMan (10. Dezember 2009)

Passt schon!


----------



## Mc Wade (10. Dezember 2009)

Habe heute meine Kalender erhalten - Super - vielen Dank, an alle Mitwirkenden, besonders an den Ideengeber UWE für sein Engagement !

Uwe, das nächste "Gedeck" ( Bier + Korn  oder Kaffee + Kuchen  ) auf einer gemeinsamen Tour geht auf mich 
Muss aber noch ein wenig trainieren !
Bis dahin,
Gruss
Willibald


----------



## Udo1 (10. Dezember 2009)

Mc Wade schrieb:


> Habe heute meine Kalender erhalten - Super - vielen Dank, an alle Mitwirkenden, besonders an den Ideengeber UWE für sein Engagement !
> 
> Uwe, das nächste "Gedeck" ( Bier + Korn  oder Kaffee + Kuchen  ) auf einer gemeinsamen Tour geht auf mich
> Muss aber noch ein wenig trainieren !
> ...


Hallo Uwe,
ich kann mich dem nur anschließen. Der Postbote brachte auch mir heute den super tollen Kalender. Ich war gerade dabei die persönliche Km-Statistik auf den neuesten Stand zu bringen, als beim eintragen meines 11300 Kilometers in diesem Jahr die Postbotin klingelte. Mit dem Gedeck musste Du aber noch ein wenig warten, bis ich wieder mal in der alten Heimat bin. danke nochmals an alle die dabei mitgewirkt hatten.
Grüße aus dem schönen Sachsen-Anhalt an alle Bikerinnen und Biker aus Köln, Bonn und Umgebung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (10. Dezember 2009)

Auch ich möchte mich für diesen tollen kaleder bedanken. Dann auch noch persönlich übergeben. Schade das wir uns nicht getroffen haben. Bis spätestens Dienstag beim Vorglühen.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Handlampe (10. Dezember 2009)

Hey, freut mich das er euch allen gefällt. 

Schreit ja eigentlich schon nach einer Fortsetzung für 2011.....


----------



## Stunt-beck (10. Dezember 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hey, freut mich das er euch allen gefällt.
> 
> Schreit ja eigentlich schon nach einer Fortsetzung für 2011.....



wenn der Kalender diesen Monat gestartet wird kommst du auch hin.


----------



## Trekki (12. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin auch einer der glücklichen mit persönlicher Übergabe des Kalenders durch Herrn Handlampe.
Der Kalender bekommt einen schönen Platz in meinem Büro, so dass ich alle meine Kollegen neidisch machen kann.
Danke an Uwe für die ganze Arbeit und danke an alle Fotografen, die ihre Fotos zur Verfügung gestellt haben.
-trekki


----------



## Handlampe (13. Dezember 2009)

Im Anhang wieder die aktuelle Liste.
Als letzter geht morgen der Kalender von Henning zur Post.
Der Rest steht dann zur Abholung bereit....wenn ich mich nicht täusche.


----------



## Handlampe (20. Dezember 2009)

Nach unserem heutigen Weihnachtsmarkt und Kalenderabholtermin (mit vielen Absagen) sind jetzt 6 Kalender noch nicht bezahlt und 17 noch nicht abgeholt.

Ich werde die Kalender ab nun bei meinen Eltern in der Weberstr. 146 in 53347 Alfter deponieren. Hier können sie jederzeit (bis 19 Uhr) abgeholt werden.

Im Anhang die Liste


----------



## Handlampe (28. Dezember 2009)

Die magische 200â¬ Grenze von Spenden fÃ¼r die Tour der Hoffnung ist geschafft. KLASSE

Bis auf 4 Personen haben jetzt auch alle bezahlt.


----------



## Jule (4. Januar 2010)

Danke für den schönen Kalender, Uwe!

Ich muß allerdings gestehen, daß ich jetzt schon den 4. Tag auf das Juli-Bild gucke. Irgendwie ist mir da grade mehr nach...

Liebe Grüße!
Jule


----------



## Handlampe (4. Januar 2010)

Jule schrieb:


> Ich muß allerdings gestehen, daß ich jetzt schon den 4. Tag auf das Juli-Bild gucke. Irgendwie ist mir da grade mehr nach...



Sachma, Jule.....da brauchste doch nur aus dem Fenster zu kucken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (8. Januar 2010)

Kurzes Update zu den Kalendern:

2 Personen haben noch nicht gezahlt und insgesamt 9 Kalender warten noch auf ihre Abholung.


----------



## sibby08 (8. Januar 2010)

Der Kalender ist echt klasse geworden, gute Arbeit Uwe 
Nur das System der Bildreihenfolge ist für mich was verwirrend .
Ich dachte das jeweilige Monatsfoto ziehrt dann den jeweiligen Monat in 2010?
Aber gut, so schau ich mir im Januar das 2009er Julie Foto an und freue mich schon wieder auf wärmere Tage...


----------



## Handlampe (8. Januar 2010)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Aber gut, so schau ich mir im Januar das 2009er Julie Foto an und freue mich schon wieder auf wärmere Tage...



...genau so sollte das sein Udo...


----------



## Bagatellschaden (9. Januar 2010)

Das dürfte, neben der Himmelsscheibe von Nebra, der einzige Kalender sein, für den man offensichtlich eine Bedienungsanleitung braucht.


----------



## sibby08 (11. Januar 2010)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Das dürfte, neben der Himmelsscheibe von Nebra, der einzige Kalender sein, für den man offensichtlich eine Bedienungsanleitung braucht.


 
Nö, kurze Erklärung hat mir gereicht .
Davon abgesehen ist der Kalender viel schöner als der "kommerzielle" Kalender, den im letzten Jahr geschenkt bekommen hatte.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (11. Januar 2010)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Nö, kurze Erklärung hat mir gereicht



Ich bin mir sicher, auch für dieses Blechdings gab's mal ein Handbuch.  Die Kurzanleitung (stand auf dem Karton) ist aber im Laufe der Jahrhunderte verrottet und die CD mit dem vollständigen Handbuch leider nicht mehr auffindbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (11. Januar 2010)

Es warten immer noch 9 Kalender auf ihre Abholung....ob sich das noch lohnt....das Jahr ist ja quasi schon vorbei.

Ich habe übrigens auch noch zwei Personen in der Warteschleife, die auch noch einen haben möchten. 
Da von den 9, 2 noch nicht gezahlt worden sind, kann es ja vielleicht sein das kein Interesse mehr besteht?

Also, Greywolf und Korfu, bitte meldet euch kurz bei mir ob ihr noch einen wollt oder nicht. Ich warte jetzt noch bis zum WE....dann geb ich die Kalender weiter.


P.S.

Dieses Jahr werde ich persönlich keinen Kalender machen, aber vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust zu übernehmen?


----------



## Enrgy (11. Januar 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr werde ich persönlich keinen Kalender machen, aber vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust zu übernehmen?




Kann ich nach dem Desaster nachvollziehen. Hätte ich an deiner Stelle auch nur gegen Vorkasse gemacht...


----------



## on any sunday (11. Januar 2010)

Ist schon blöd, wenn zwei noch nicht bezahlt haben, kann den Fruscht auch nachvollziehen.

Aber die Idee mit den besten Fotos aus der Region sollte nicht untergehen. Das mit den Umfragen kann ja bestehen bleiben. Nur am Ende des Jahres würde ich die besten Fotos einfach in verwertbarer Qualität zum Runterladen bereitstellen. Dann kann sich jeder nach eigenen Geschmack seinen Kalender basteln, gibt ja genug Anbieter und unbedingt teurer wird das auch nicht.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## Enrgy (11. Januar 2010)

on any sunday schrieb:


> ... unbedingt teurer wird das auch nicht.



Stimmt Micha, ich hab 15 Teuros incl. Versand bezahlt. Allerdings sind die Tools der günstigen Anbieter nicht unbedingt so flexibel bei der Bildgestaltung. Aber der Gesamteindruck bzgl. Papierqualität ist allemal besser als A3 Druck auf dem Farblaser. 
Und, nein, es sind keine Biker drauf...


----------



## on any sunday (11. Januar 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Und, nein, es sind keine Biker drauf...



Doch nicht etwa nackte Autos?


----------



## Enrgy (11. Januar 2010)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Doch nicht etwa nackte Autos?



Doch, ganz nackt. Sind nur leicht bekleidet und haben nicht mal Kotflügel. Schlank in der Taille und hinten ordentlich Bumms drin...


----------



## mikkael (12. Januar 2010)

Ich übernehme die letzten 2 auch noch und Uwe macht 2010 (hoffentlich) weiter wie gehabt. Der KBU-Kalender ist mittlerweile eine Tradition unseres Forums geworden und solche Traditionen sollen nicht so billig hergegeben werden.

@mikele
es ist das Tun, was den Unterschied macht. Blabla über das Motiv, blabla über den Winkel, Blabla über die Region, Blabla über die Umfrage und Blabla über den Gewinner kann nachweislich jeder hier.

Uwes Arbeit hat Anerkennung verdient. Es hat viele Menschen bewegt und in Bewegung gesetzt. Sogar rpo hat hier Photos gepostet.

2010 KBU-Kalender hat somit einen offiziellen Sponsor.

VG Mikkael


----------



## Redfraggle (12. Januar 2010)

mikkael schrieb:


> Ich übernehme die letzten 2 auch noch und Uwe macht 2010 (hoffentlich) weiter wie gehabt. Der KBU-Kalender ist mittlerweile eine Tradition unseres Forums geworden und solche Traditionen sollen nicht so billig hergegeben werden.
> 
> @mikele
> es ist das Tun, was den Unterschied macht. Blabla über das Motiv, blabla über den Winkel, Blabla über die Region, Blabla über die Umfrage und Blabla über den Gewinner kann nachweislich jeder hier.
> ...


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. Januar 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Es warten immer noch 9 Kalender auf ihre Abholung....ob sich das noch lohnt....das Jahr ist ja quasi schon vorbei.
> 
> Ich habe übrigens auch noch zwei Personen in der Warteschleife, die auch noch einen haben möchten.
> Da von den 9, 2 noch nicht gezahlt worden sind, kann es ja vielleicht sein das kein Interesse mehr besteht?
> ...


Ich wüßte auch noch Jemanden der gerne einen hätte.


----------



## Handlampe (12. Januar 2010)

Versteht mich bitte nicht falsch: Ich habe weder Frust noch bin ich auf irgendwenn sauer weil er (noch) nicht bezahlt hat.

Ganz im Gegentum: Ich habe mich SEHR über das große positive Feedback gefreut, außerdem darf nicht vergessen werden, daß auch sehr viele mehr gespendet haben als nötig war.
Auch wenn ich die Teile sonst nicht benutze, dafür gibt es ein  von mir.

....und wenn mir die ganze Sache keinen Spaß gemacht hätte, dann hätte ich sie auch nicht gemacht, daß ist ja mal klar.

Trotzdem werde ich dieses Jahr Pause machen um dann nächstes Jahr wieder einen Kalender auf den Weg zu bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (28. Januar 2010)

Soo....der Januar neigt sich langsam dem Ende zu ....und hier liegen immer noch 6 Kalender rum.

Ich möchte nochmal drauf aufmerksam machen das es sich um einen Kalender für 2010 handelt....nicht 11...um  Missverständnissen vor zu beugen.


----------



## Handlampe (13. Februar 2010)

So langsam würde ich die Sachen gerne quit bekommen:

5 Kalender liegen hier immer noch in einem Karton rum:

Hier die passenden Personen dazu:

mikkael: 2 Stk. (bezahlt)
Cubanita: 1 Stk (bezahlt)
Korfu: 1 Stk (bezahlt)
Greywolf: 1 Stk (nicht bezahlt)


----------

